# Due to start FET in November



## wendycat

Hello  


My DH and I are hopefully starting FET this month, we have two frosties and are praying that at least one survives the thaw. I'd love to hear from others who are going through the same thing. I'm due my period between 19th and 23rd and that's when we will be starting the D/R, unless the clinic thinks the cycle will take us too close to it's Christmas shut down. We're at Seacroft in Leeds and they've told us the last ET before Christmas shut down is 23rd December, so we do have time unless my body mucks me about!


Wendy


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Wendy   

We are at Seacroft too.  Started D/R on Thursday with prostap, hopfully starting oestrogen on the 18th.   
We have 8 frosties and are allowed to put 1 back.

Lots and lots of luck with your tx.   
Really hope your body plays ball.   

J9
x


----------



## when will it happen?

Hi hun,

I had a frozen embryo transfer on Thursday.

We had 3 snow babies ... we thawed just one first (as we only wanted a single embryo transfer) ... the first one dropped from a 4 cell to a 2 cell, so we decided to thaw the other 2 and transfer the best of the 3.  Embryo no 2 dropped from 4 cell to 2 cell also but the 3rd one thawed in perfect condition ... and therefore we had that one transferred !!!! Yipppiiieeee !!!! Im PUPO !!!!

Hope you manage to get squeezed in before Christmas!!! Good luck!
So sorry that you have been through so much sweetie - I hope this is your time x


----------



## wendycat

Hi J9- I'm having prostap too, have you had any side effects yet?  


WWH- Congratulations on being PUPO, and a perfect little embie too!


----------



## JamesBrown

WWIH - So pleased for you.  Congrats on being PUPO!  Take it easy.   

Wendy - No side effects yet but there is plenty of time for the tears and tantrums.  The second time I ever D/R with buserelin I was demonic!  DH has been made aware it might happen again.


----------



## wendycat

Hehehehehe


It's a good excuse to throw things and generally be a madam!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies 

Think some of the side effects may have set in. Had crazy, crazy, CRAZY dreams last night. In one I was driving Stephen Fry around a foreign country and he was being really mean to me and in the other I was having a huge slanging match with our next door neighbour over parking our camper van in our yard.















Oh lordy, whatever will be next?

I always get really mad dreams when on any hormone drugs, does anybody else?

x


----------



## wendycat

I do! 


Spookily I also once had a Stephen Fry dream in which I turned up at a Christmas party he was throwing and he was mean and made me sit in the shed to eat my mince pie LOL


----------



## JamesBrown

Now that is really spooky!  

Hope you are well.  Emoticons have gone for some reason.

Anyone else starting FET process in November?

x


----------



## when will it happen?

Hi J9 - I also post on the Oct/Nov Cycling thread (they named themselves the Smashing Pumpkins) ... there are lots of ladies about to start this month... not all FET's but nice to chat to other people going through the same thing at the same time.

When do you do your first injection?


----------



## wendycat

Yay! My drugs came today!


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening

WWIH - Thanks for letting me know about the other thread.  I'll take a look.  My prostap injection was last Thursday and next appointment is the 18th.   
How is your 2ww going?   

Wendy - Yay!    You get to start on them soon.  

x


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Thought id pop on and say Hi.
Im hoping to have FET tihs cycle,although we are doing a natural cycle and i surged too late last month  
Keeping everything crossed for a surge next friday as our clinic doesnt defrost at weekends  We only have 1 little snow baby, a 6 day hatching blast so hoping it defrosts well.
I wish you all luck in your upcoming Tx
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## wendycat

Good luck Mango!


J9- just waiting for AF   let it be on time this month, it's irregular and if it's late then we won't get on this cycle.   


Has anyone had Clindamycin cream, I'm not sure why I've been prescribed it, I haven't had Bacterial vaginosis or anything.


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi I have just started today. I had Nothisterone to bring on my period and today started with the injection and 3 HRT tablets. I have to continue with the hrt and have  more injections Sat Sun and Mon and scan on Fri 19th Nov so hopefully transfer will be around then. Does anyone know if I should be ready to go ahead with the transfer perhaps the Sat or Mon?


----------



## wendycat

Hi dancingqueen

That seems really quick Are you not down regging for two weeks then thickening the lining for two weeks? I'm asking as i've never done this before, quite curious!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies   

Hi dancingqueen   .  Sorry, I can't answer your question as I'm not familiar with the protocol you are doing.  Lots of luck to you.   

Mango -    for your surge to come on time.  6 day hatching blast - wow, now that has to be a winner.   

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening 

Wendy - Just wanted to say that I had a look at your website. *Wow!*, you are a very talented and busy lady. Really hope the book goes well. 

x


----------



## wendycat

Aw, thank you, that's really sweet.


XXX


----------



## dancingqueen

Wendy I thought mine was pretty long and complicated as im new to this as well lol. I have been so scared its taken me 1 year to go ahead with it. No, i take 1 injection day 1 of period which was Mon, I take more injections Sat Sun and Mon. I also started the HRT on Monday which i continue right through untill 12 weeks preg, if i get that far or else i stop if its negative  as well as crinone pessaries


----------



## 65roses

sorry i cant answer your question dancingqueen.i wanted to wish you all the luck with everything  xx


----------



## mango2512

Thanks J9, Were really hoping its a sticker!!! I have a scan on monday to see how my womb lining is doing then just hoping for my surge Thurs or friday. Ill keep you posted.
Good luck to everyone
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

How did your scan go Mango?   

WWIH - Hope your 2ww isn't too unbearable.   

Wendy - Any sign of AF yet?   

Well the side effects with prostrap have kicked in big time.  Very low and teary now   .  Had my scan today and the lining is 6mm.  They want it to be less than 5mm so have to go back on Tuesday.  I'm still bleeding a little bit so I think I'll be alright to start on the oestrogen then.  I so so need it.  

J9
x


----------



## mango2512

Evening Ladies.

Hope all is going well and not too stressful.

J9, I hope youperk up soon, The emotions with the drugs are one thing I dont miss!!
My scan went well, lining was 5.4 thick, slightly more advanced than last time so just hope the surge comes tomorrow.
Will update as soon as I know.

Take care and good luck all
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies.                    Can i join you?  Dh and i had first appt yesterday and will begin fet process once af arrives, hopefully in a few days.                    i am seeing the consultant next week to discuss changing from cyclogest as bled early on both fresh cycles. Anyone had same thing?                  Good luck ladies  'lil one


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies

YAY- I surged this morning    

FET next friday at 2pm, im soooooooooo excited 

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Go Mango! That is brill news. Lots and lots of luck for your FET next Friday. 

Hi Lil One  . Lots of luck with your up and coming FET. I'm afraid I didn't have the same issue so don't know. Hope they can switch you to something else which will help.  
Just stumbled across this after posting, hope it helps:-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250870.0

Feeling a bit perkier today.

x


----------



## wendycat

On phone, will do personals later, Af arrived, clinic app. Tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## mango2512

lil one, good luck for ur upcoming FET, No luck for us with our fresh cycles but have 1X 6day blast waiting for us in the freezer, we are going for a natural cycle. no drugs what so ever. Sorry cant answer your question about cyclogest. Are you having a medicated cycle??
xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Yay Wendy - that is brilliant.  Might see you at Seacroft sometime.


----------



## wendycat

Yay!    Had my postap and I'm back at the clinic on the 30th. So relieved to be finally getting on with it!


J9 - When are you there next?   Hope the side effects are wearing off a bit.  


DQ - Wow, that is complicated!! How are you finding the injections?


LiLone- Hello and good luck    


Mango- Brilliant! Good luck!


----------



## dancingqueen

Wendycat The injections wernt half as sore as the clinic said they would be, they said they would really sting but they didnt allthough i never done the injections myself so it was a lot easier

My embryos are been defrost on Tues for transfer on Wed, just praying that everything goes well

I started Cyclogest pessaries today, anyone else on them? Im not sure I got them up high enough though although i tried my best. they did make a bit of a mess, seemed to have melted some back out but im sure i read that they are messy anyway so not sure, got period type pains, achey ovaries etc. I sure I read that you can request progestrone injections instead of pessaries so I might look into this if im on them for 12 weeks


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies

Can I join you on here?

I had FET yesterday   

We had 3 6 day blasts.  They thawed the first straw of 2, but only one survived and therefore they thawed the second straw with only one little fella in and he survived perfect - 6 day hatching blast.  On the day I had the perfect fella transferred ane also the surviver from the first straw - the embryologist was totally honest, saying that the quality of that one was not good, but it was worth a shot - so we have two little beanies on board.  OTD is 1 Dec.

Going to have a proper read through shortly to catch up with you all, just wanted to ask DancingQueen - are you using the pessaries vaginally or through the back door     The reason I ask is that having done it both ways during my various treatments I have found the back door to be much much easier    Worth a try    There is no trouble with them going in far enough, and no leaky seepage at all (Sorry if TMI)


Love and         to you all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi 

MissTC - Lots and lots of luck to you. Hope the 2ww isn't too barmy.   

DQ - I used an applicator to put the pessaries in.  Similar to the type you used to put pre-seed etc in.    ET goes well.   

Wendy - great news!  I'm still on a bit of a downer but it isn't unbearable.  I'm back at BRI on Tuesday to see if the lining has gone down.  I'm reckoning if all goes well our FET will be around the second week of December so that is when we'll be at Seacroft.  Hope prostap treats you kindly.   

x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Good luck mango.  We are on medicated. dancing queen cyclo is less messy pr, good luck to everyone. 'lil one


----------



## wendycat

I was dead weepy and emotional last night, think it's just that it was an emotional day yesterday.


Anyway, feeling great today, very bouncy.  


J9- great news, good luck wit Tuesday's scan, Not long to go at all for you!


MissTC- Good luck with your 2WW, sounds like you've got an excellent quality embie on board!    


DC- Sorry to hear what a pain the cyclogest are, but glad the injections aren't as bad as feared.


----------



## dancingqueen

Just on to update what the embryologist said. I got phonecall around 1pm to say they had been thawed and both had lost 1 cell each, which i think is normal? Apparently they should start to divide now.They were frozen on day 2. So I have a 2 cell and a 3 cell embryo but wondering what they would be at by tomorrow? I was reading about 7 and 8 cell embryos etc so im a bit confused whether mine will reach that stage.
They didnt recomend assisted hatching and said the outer shell etc was looking fine. She recomended that i take 20mg diazapan, has anyone else had this and how did it affect them?

Pessaries are front door, dont think i could handle the other way lol. Im a total wimp. Im finding them ok but messy but just hoping i dont end up sore or with thrush


----------



## still a mum

dancing queen gd luck hun x when is ET?


im hoping 2 join u all here seeing as we r in nov x im actually on fet in oct thread but im not even due ET until dec!

currently DR with suprecur injections, on day 15, have 1st scan booked for 29th nov x


----------



## wendycat

DQ- that sounds great! hw are you feeling?


I'm having a lot of hot flushes, headaches and weepy patheticness at the moment. Can't wait for Tuesdays scan though  


Still a mum - Hello! xx


----------



## dancingqueen

It didnt go so well. They transferred 2 x 2 cell embryos. The one  that had been 3 cell on tues had dropped down to 2 cell and the other one hadnt divided any further since the thaw. They both looked healthy and the shell etc was good just the cell division isnt what they would have hoped. They said  I have a chance but its limited so we are just praying that they are in there dividing and implanting


----------



## MissTC

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the snow  I live in North Yorkshire and we have quite a bit here! It's very cold! 

DancingQueen - Sending you lots and lots of       for the 2ww of madness! What's your OTD? Am sending positive thoughts to your little beanies and hoping they are continuing to divide and snuggle in for the long haul    I have never had diazepam during any of my tx so unfortunately I can't help there - have had it for anxiety before though!!

Wendycat - Hi honey - I can sympathise with those flushes and weepiness honey  Hope you are ok

Still a mum - Good luck with your ET in December!! Do you have a date yet?

Lilone -  hello, hope things are ok with you

J9 - Thanks for the good luck wishes  How was your appt on Tues? Have you got a date for your FET now?

Mango - Hi, how are you? Hoping your precious snowbaby survived the thaw - weren't you having the FET today? Got my fingers crossed that all went well for you  

AFM - just going slightly mad with the 2ww - although it's actually only 11 days this time  I have no intuition either way whether this has worked for us or not. It is our sixth and final attempt so am praying it has and that a BFP continues into a live birth for us - last year was such a nightmare with the BFP, followed my miscarriage, and then having to have methotrexate injections  Here's hoping this magical snow brings us all some luck!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck and 

Tracy xx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Well i'm PUPO!! Our Snowbaby thawed perfectly and even started to expand, the embryologist was really pleased with it. It was such a relief.
Here comes the looney tunes 2WW.

I hope your all well ladies and taking it easy

Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Just realised I've not been on here for ages!

Mango - Woop woop - PUPO!  So glad for you.  Here is    for a sticky BFP.  I don't believe anyone can offer words of wisdom for the 2ww.  We all go bananas in the end.   

MissTC - We live in West Yorkshire.  It is real cold but no real snow yet.  Hope you are all wrapped up.  Our scan went fine on Tuesday thank you.  Have been on HRT since then and feeling miles better.  Have to go back on the 2nd for a scan.  Nurses estimate FET may be around the 8th but nothing is concrete yet.  I'm getting a bit more excited about it now.  I am         you get your BFP.

DQ -   .  Come on you embies.             I've known lots of ladies on here get pregnant with a 2 cell embryo so don't give up hope.

Wendy.  Argh, prostap nightmare.  Apparently I might have to have another jab of it next week as they say it runs out after 4 weeks.  Nooooooooooooooo!  You just have to ride it out.  Once you get on the HRT it does get better.   
All the best for your scan on Tuesday.  

Hi Stillamum.  All the best for your scan this Monday.   

It is getting quite busy on here now.  Hope we are all in for some christmas BFP's.

J9
x


----------



## Torby

Hello everyone
My name is Shona.  I've been on another thread up till now but no-one seems to be about and I'm slightly freaking out.  Had a FET on Thursday. Got two blastos on board (we decided to go for 2 as I'm 40 in Feb) but I've had a hormonal problem which means I get spotting in the middle of my cycle.  The clinic keeps telling me I shouldn't worry about it.  Had no spotting last month and none until just after my transfer.  Only a tiny amount of spotting but a wee bit everytime I wipe (sorry tmi).  Really worried its the hormone thing again (low oestrogen) and feeling very uptight about things.  Sorry for me post but just wanted to ask if anyone else has had this?
Sx


----------



## still a mum

hi shona, i have never had this myself but alot of other women have, and have gone on to get a BFP x if u r unsure cant you ring th eout of hrs clinic to ask if u need 2 up and meds u r on?

good luck hun hope ur embies snuggle in nicely x

love jaie x


----------



## Torby

Thanks Still a Mum- I know I'm being ridiculous and don't like to phone the clinic as when I brought up the fact that I've had the hormonal problem the nurse looked at me like I'd gone mad. I had a 1/4 injection of hcg but other than that I'm meds free.  Anyway wishing you all the best for your go.
Sx


----------



## still a mum

ahh thx hun x u not on cyclogest or anything then?


----------



## Torby

just the quarter of hcg.
Sx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

*Shona* - welcome hun. Not sure what to suggest about the spotting thing- although spotting can also be a sign of implantation so I got everything crossed for you that this is the case. I am on 4 x progynova tablets per day and 2 x cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) so things are a bit different. I am 40 next year too! June  So we are both in the same boat so to speak  Wishing you lots of luck  

*J9* - good luck for the scan on 2nd hun!! Whereabouts in West Yorks are you? I am near Scotch Corner - we have about 6" of snow here, but it's even worse over Teeside way! I was supposed to pick up my new car today from Middlesbrough but the road was impassable!!

*Mango* - Yay Congrats on being PUPO!!!!! Sending you lots and lots of    sounds like you got a little fighter there!!

Hello to everyone else 

Take care
Tracy


----------



## Kate...

Hey Everyone, 

Sorry to gate crash! Just wanted to message Miss TC!!  Been trying for a couple of days to PM you but your inbox is full,

I did a search for something yesterday and one of your posts came up, not 'spoke' in ages!! 

I see your on the 2ww and just want to send you lots of  luck  for the 1st. Have everything crossed for you, and i really do hope it all goes great.


xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Kate - hello honey!!!  Thank you sooooo much    Have PM'd you xxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Shona -   .  Sorry I can't help.    You get your BFP.

MissTC - We are in Bradford.  Moved here a few years ago.  Still don't know our way around.   
Shame you couldn't pick your car up.  The snow totally scares me.  I really don't like it.  Hope it clears soon.   
Hope you are all snuggled up at home.      Do you think you might sneak in an HPT before Wednesday?

x


----------



## MissTC

*J9* - Hi hun. Bradford is about 1.5 hours drive from me. My best friend's hubby comes from Bradford  He is lovely! They lived in Keighley for a while after they got married, before they moved back to this area. Early testing is a nightmare     very tempting ....... LOL

love to all

*Mango* - hope the 2ww not driving you insane   

Tracyx


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

Miss TC, 2ww not going too bad, I find the second week is the hardest. Also as this is a natural cycle I know my due on date is this friday and no drugs to disrupt it so im just praying AF dont turn up.

I hope life is treating you all well
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi mango, glad ttww is not driving you too mad!!  I feel a bit like you, i test on friday3 dec, and my cycle is normally 30 days so i passed that yesterday, but was really worried as i was getting a/f pains yesterday all day on and off!!!!! Im also on a natural cycle too so no drugs tricking my body!!!!! im just  this works!!!!. I cant think that last time was this orrible, i suppose i know what to expect!!!!      vibes for all &   too xxxxx


----------



## mango2512

Good luck for your test Rachel, I hope your dreams come true         xxx


----------



## still a mum

rachel not long 2 go now hun fingers crossed for friday x 

hello everyone hope u r all well x

afm: scan went fine my lining is 3mm at the mo so they reduced suprecur to 0.3 daily and i start on progynova x4 a day and prednisolone 2 tabs am and 2 tabs pm x

next scan on monday to c how things r going x


----------



## rachel petch

Just started to bleed a bit (pink)  God this sucks!!!!!! And a/f pains slightly there!!! The bleeding was when i wiped (sorry guys)!!


----------



## still a mum

oh hun   im   its just implantation 4 u x


----------



## rachel petch

Still a mum im on day12pt, it s probably not, but thanks anyway!!!!!!    xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Bloody hell, I've been away and missed all sorts!


Rachel petch           


Still a mum - good to know things are progressing   


Mango - hope 2ww is being kind to you  


Sorry, I shall start personals properly fom today as I'm rubbish!


AFM scan for me tomorrow. Pleeease let it have worked, sick of hot flushes and crap moods!


love to all


Wendy


----------



## still a mum

gd luck with ur scan tomorrow wendy please let us know how u get on x


----------



## wendycat

I will! I'm quite excited.


----------



## Torby

Rachel petch- just a quickie to say hope things are ok.     
Sx


----------



## rachel petch

Thanx guys, really bad pains in the night........ some blood this morning, but brown again wen wipe God im so confused, im sure its all over!!!!


----------



## rachel petch

Well girls, full on bleeding now, done a test this afternoon and was negative!!!!!!   Im day 31 of my cycle, so i think defo all over  for me!!!! Gonna test tommorrow and friday too, as tomorrow is 14 days after transfer!!! xxx  to all xxxx


----------



## still a mum

rachel so sorry 2 hear ur news x thinking of u <3


----------



## Torby

Rachel - really sorry to read your news.  Sending you   . 
Sx


----------



## mango2512

rachel     
good luck to everyone else, keep the faith xxx


----------



## Torby

Wendy - just a quickie to say hope your scan went well.
Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Hope you are all safe, what with all the snow.  If has been so so bad here today in Yorkshire.  We got sent home from work though.   

Just quickly logging on to see if there was any news from MissTC?   

Rachel > Massive   .

Any updates from anyone?  

We have our scan tomorrow (if we can make it through the snow   ) to see if the lining has thickened.

J9
x


----------



## wendycat

Rachel, aw honey, gentle hugs  


My scan went well, onto the HRT and next scan on the tenth.


----------



## JamesBrown

Wendy - I'm so chuffed for you.  Just think, a few weeks back, you weren't sure if you'd even get in before Christmas and now you are motoring ahead.  I've been fine on the HRT, no probs at all.  Hope you are too.


----------



## wendycat

I know! It's all happenin so fast now.


I've had a couple of dizzy spells but not too bad so far.


----------



## MissTC

Morning all   

Hope everyone is ok!  The snow here is horrendous - almost 2' deep in our garden!  It's higher than my poor dog and he is struggling to go outside    

Mango - how's the 2ww going sweety?

Wendy- glad you are motoring on honey things are looking good   

Rachel - So sorry   

AFM we got BFP!  Being very cautious though as we were here this time last year and things went drastically wrong, but we hoping things will be different this time    OTD was yesterday, but I had done a sneaky HPT on Sunday and it was BFP!  That was day 8 after the transfer but they were 6 day blasts so they would have been 14 days old?  Didn't dare believe it, so waiting till yesterday and tested again which was still BFP.  Our clinic don't do blood tests so we have been booked in for a scan on 22 December and just have to keep everything crossed that we make it till then   

Much love to all
Tracy
xxs


----------



## still a mum

huge congrats miss tc thats fab news wishing u a h&h pregnancy x


----------



## Torby

Tracy- congratulations!  I hope the next few weeks till your scan fly in.
Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi
MissTC - I am so pleased for you!  Congratulations.  Sticky sticky vibes.     

How is everybody else doing?  Any testing going on?   

I had a great appointment today (for a change!).  Lining is now 11mm so we start on the pessaries tonight and ET will be Wednesday 8th.             

x


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Dont think its good news for me, I rechecked my dates and AF due today and at 4pm (Exactly how it is every month) the dreaded pains come and now bleeding, proper AF bleed.  
I know I dont test til next friday but I know deep down   
Feeling very sad atm.

Hoping your all well
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh my Mango


----------



## MissTC

Oh Mango honey, you must be past yourself     

J9 - fab news on your lining honey - not long to ET    

Thank you all for your well wishes    

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## Torby

Mango-thinking of you and sending you big  s.
Sx


----------



## wendycat

Miss TC - Hooray! The first on this thread isn't it? Congratulations!  


J9- Yay! The 8th! So close!      


Mango- So  sorry. Masses of hugs.


----------



## mollycat

was just reading your ticker MissTC... CONGRATULATIONS and i hope everything goes well for you!!


----------



## mollycat

fingers crossed its just an implantation bleed Mango, my thoughts and prayers and with you for a BFP


----------



## mollycat

Rachael... sending you some big hugs   , i know how bloody hard this all this! im having my last shot at FET and if its not to be im for the adoption route, mainly due to funds.. its all so unfair


----------



## mollycat

j9 & wendycat- hope everything is going well for you both, ive got my lining scan monday morning, but its always been on the generous side lol.. just hoping and praying my 4 snow babies make it to blastocysts for next sunday!!


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello there.

I'm new to the board and was hoping that I could join you?

We're hoping to have a FET with one (or more?) of our 4 remaining frosties before the end of the year.

I've had my down regulation scan today and my lining is a skinny 4.5mm, so they have told me that I can start on the stims.  Yipeee!  I'm really pleased as we would like to squeeze ET before they close for Christmas shutdown.

Our four frosties are pretty old (8.5 years!!!) so are probably frozen in ice cube trays or similar as it was sooo long ago!  I've just turned 40 too, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I really want to have this one last chance to make a brother or sister for our precious long awaited DD.  

I have been reading back through your posts and can see that many of you are in the dreaded 2ww.  I just wanted to add that when I fell pg with my DD I was absolutely convinced that af was about to arrive.  I had spotting and cramps too.  Don't give up hope.


I've got everything crossed for you ladies.

Willow


----------



## mollycat

hiya Willow Moon,

i too have 4 remaining frosties   .. ive always had an over thick lining, one a week before transfer on round 2 was +20, just hoping to have a normal one on monday   

hope you wee frosties come out of the ice ok and you get you long deserved transfer before xmas! would be the best gift eva

hugs Molly x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Mollycat - All is well thanks.  Excited about Wednesday now   .  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I always have a fat womb too.  20+ though - wow. Think mine has been 15 but never more than that.
Let us know how you get on.      

Willow - Hi there   .  Brilliant that your lining is nice and thin and that you can get going on the drugs.  I'm sure your embies will be fine.  All the best.   

Just wondered how our Mango is?           

I am                   we all get our christmas BFP's.  Bring it on!

x


----------



## Willow Moon

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

Mollycat - Good luck for Monday.  How many blasts are you hoping to have replaced?  Do they update you on progress each day or do you have to just wait until Monday to see how your embyros are doing?  Fingers crossed for you.

K9 – Good luck with your ET on Wednesday.  It’s a busy week! How exciting! 

We have been advised to thaw all four embryos (which were frozen at pronuclear stage) to see how (and if) they develop.  I am hoping that two will survive the thaw and be good enough to replace?  If we are lucky enough to have two survive, then I think we will have them both put back.  It's a tough call, because although I am 40 the embryos were made from my eggs when I was 31.  They tell me that this increases my chances of success, but I can’t help but worry that my "environment" isn't as plush and young as it used to be!  LOL!  I suppose we'll wait and see what happens on the day?  We’ll consider ourselves extremely lucky if we have one to put back!

Sounds like you ladies are pro's at getting good thick linings... do you have any tips?  I read that a pint of full-fat milk is supposed to help?  I'll give anything a go!  I really need to get things moving fast as we are cutting things very fine with the last day for FET before Xmas being 18th December!  I go for my scan to check lining thickness on 14th Dec, so I really need that lining to be ready so that they can do ET before the 18th Dec.  Do you know how thick it needs to be?

It would be lovely to have some happy news this Christmas wouldn’t it? Like you say Molly, it would be the best Christmas present EVER!

Good luck to you all!

Willow xx


----------



## wendycat

Hello Willow, welcome


I can't get into work today due to the brakes on my car being ceased on. Partly cross that it's going to be expensive, partly excited as it's a day off work!


How are we all? Everyone seems to be progressing weel. Can't wait for my scan on Friday, really, really hoping I'll have a chubby womb too! LOL


----------



## Torby

Hi there
Just a quick one to say we didn't manage to get our bloods back from the GCRM but they have said I can trust my hpt which gave me a  .  Feeling very nervous about things and can't wait for my scan to check everything is as it should be.
Shonax


----------



## mollycat

hiya Girls,

writing this as I'm watching corrie, hope i don't get to side tracked lol...

all went well today at my scan.. thickness is 16... don't know how i do it lol, just got to wait for the phone call now on Friday, hope my 4 wee embryos make it out of the freezer OK and make it to blasts!

Wendycat- did you enjoy your wee day off today? Roll on Friday for ya!

Willow Moon- hoping to have the best 2 of the 4 put back, but ya can never tell in this game, just hoping lucks on my side this last time round!!

J9- hope Wednesday comes round fast for you, always good to know everything is on track!

well what a day i had today, we left for the hospital at 6am in freezing fog, the roads were so bad but we made it there 20 Min's late... in and out in 5 Min's ( typical ) lol.. 
set off for work when i came home and got suck in a snow storm for 2 hours, what a nightmare, after i managed to get moving again i headed for home ( no work for me!! hehe) so Ive had a pretty relaxed afternoon, Xmas movie and pop corn, what more could a girl want!

hope everyone is fine and dandy


----------



## mollycat

Torby  
many congratulations to you x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Just a quickie. Congratuations Torby!     .  So chuffed for you.  Sticky vibes.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  May this be the start of a string of BFP's.  

Back later girls.

x


----------



## still a mum

CONGRATS TORBY!

MOLLYCAT GOOD LUCK FOR FRIDAY HUN X 

HELLO EVERYONE ELSE!

AFM: i had my 2nd lining scan today and it is 6.2 and needs to be 8 so have another scan booked for friday at 10.20 and they have upped the progynova 2 6 tabs a day x fingers crossed friday goes well but they said they think ET will be sometime next week x   my embies survive the big thaw x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again

Mollycat - Wowser 16mm.  You must munch on brazil nuts and guzzle pineapple juice all day.   .  Only kidding   .
All the best for your call on Friday.        
Sounds like my kind of day off work.   

You too Wendy  - Another one with a day off work.  Wish I had!  Hope the car doesn't cost too much.

Willow - I always seem to have a thick lining whether on tx or not.  Might be because I have fibroids.  I'm not sure   .  In general I eat a really healthy diet, drink a lot of water and when doing tx I step up the protein and milk and I also take selenium and do the whole brazil nut/pineapple juice thing for extra selenium.  The only other thing I take is Sainsbury's own brand of pregnancy vits.  Oh and they like the lining to be over 8mm I think.
I'm no expert but surely it is your embies which count.  If they are 8-9 years old then they should be brilliant and surely your lining can't change that much?  I didn't think it did?  PMA.       

Torby - Did you have any inklings that it had worked?  Bet you are beaming like a cheshire cat.   

Stillamum - Hope your next scan is better.   

Ooh, it's all getting very exciting on here.  I like it.   

x


----------



## Torby

Thanks so much for all your good wishes- I did have an inkling that it had worked but was a bit frightened to really think it.  At first I was freaking out about the spotting then started to think it might be implantation bleeding then last week I got two really sharp shooting pains in my tummy, enough to make me wince.  Now just got a few weeks till my first scan and then I'll relax a little but not much.  Just want to echo what J9 said- here's to a string of BFP's.
Sx


----------



## wendycat

Just seen your news Torby! Congratulations!


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello again,

Congratulations Torby on your wonderful news!  Hope the times goes quickly and your scan will be here in no time.   

Molly – really glad your scan went well.  WOW 16mm!  How long have you been taking the stims?  Or should I ask what day are you on?  I am confused about when your ET will be?  Have they taken the frosties out yet? How many days does it take for them to develop into blasts?  Glad you enjoyed your day off.  It sounds perfect!

Wendycat – good luck for your scan on Friday – here’s to chubby linings all round!

Still a Mum – hope the extra meds do the trick for you.  How many embies are you going to thaw? Good luck for your transfer next week.

J9 – thanks for the advice.  I’m pleased to report that I’m doing most of the things you describe, but I should definitely try to increase my water intake as I’m never very good at that.  Remind me what the selenium is for?  I know I used to get my dh to take it way back when we were ttc naturally as it supposed to help with sperm count?  I also remember eating fresh pineapple (post transfer).  In fact we stopped and bought some from Sainsbury’s on the way home from the hospital! I insisted on buying two (one for each embie!). But I can’t remember what it was supposed to help with?! LOL! Doh!   Not long until Wed now, I bet you’re excited?  Got everything crossed for you

My first scan to check the lining is not until day 12 (of taking the stims)  which seems really late to me?  I would have thought that they would monitor more, so that they could adjust the meds if my lining isn’t responding as it should?  Is this the usual approach these days?  I’m so out of practise and so much has changed in 8 years!

I am really hoping that I can create a cosy womb to welcome any embies that we are lucky enough to have replaced.  Anyway, I’m rambling....  as you’ve probably already worked out, it’s a weakness of mine!   

Here’s hoping that Santa brings us all we deserve this year.  

Willow


----------



## still a mum

hi willow moon x i only have 2 embies on ice so will have both thawed and hopefully 1 or both survive and will have them transfered x 

good luck 2 u hun x 

when is your scan booked for?


----------



## mollycat

girls!!!

wow you  can all fair    

Willow Moon.. on my 4 HRT as from today and the dreaded Gel as from tonight, transfer will be either Friday or sunday depending how the 4 wee embryos are doing!! My wee frosties are due to be taken out of the freezer tomorrow morning   just hope they are wee fighters!!
Whats you womb lining like? I know the selenium tablets, pinapple juice and Brazil nuts all add to a good womb lining but, Ive never needed em. Looking forward to hearing your news!!

Torby... is it all sinking in yet    

J9... lucky for me never had to take anything for my womb lining lol .. just taking baby aspirin this time round, which i did on FET no 2 and got a bfp.. lost a week later though   when is you ET?      

Still a mum.. thankies for all the best wishes, just hope i can add some good news on here! you all ready for your next scan?   

wendycat... you getting all geared up for Friday?? hope you have a wopper womb too!

Mango... hope your feeling OK, know how hard this all is and still thinking of you and sending you some   

missTC... how ya doing? hope all is well with you x

Well girls everything seems to be going OK with me, feeling slightly sick today, but i think its down to the HRT... really starting to worry now.. just hope my wee embryos make it to blast and i get my long awaited BFP... cant think how life will be without any LO's   so wanna give my DP the best chrimbo pressie eva!!

sending you all love and   

Debby xxx


----------



## mollycat

sending ya lots of PMA for thick wombs...


----------



## wendycat

Hmmmmm nuts.

Debby - I've been feeling a bit sicky on the HRT too. And also incredibly horny (TMI)   Not at the same time LOL


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Ladies,

How are you all this evening? I should be writing my Christmas cards, but thought I would pop on and say hello instead!

Still a Mum - I've got everything crossed for your two embies! My scan is next Tuesday. I'm finding it frustrating not knowing how my lining is doing, as if it isn't good enough on Tuesday then there isn't much time left to do anything about it! Yikes! 

Mollycat - what is the _*dreaded gel*_? Sounds messy! LOL!  Wishing you all the best for Friday or Sunday... sending lots of growing vibes to your little embies! I'm sure that they are little fighters! I'm not sure what my womb is like (LOL!)  It has been so long since I've been through all this, I honestly don't have any idea how I will respond. I'm sure a couple of pineapples won't go amiss though! I am mostly worried about the timing of everything as I don't have much room for manoeuvre and would hate for the cycle to be cancelled for this reason. Oh, and I'm not big on nuts (warm or otherwise), but will force some down in the interest of a nice chubby womb!

Wendycat - OMG... the sickly feeling has hit me, but not the horny! Something to look forward too?! 

Do you mind me asking which meds you are all taking and in what quantities? I have just upped my dose of Climaval (spelling?) to two, 2mg tablets a day. I think it increases again in four days time to 3 tablets a day.

It is lovely to be able to talk to you ladies about this. We have taken the decision not to tell anyone that we are trying again.  I am secretly hoping that we can surprise our friends with some wonderful news that they definitely won't be expecting! If it's bad news, then we can just get on with our lives without everyone feeling sorry for us again. We have had a tough few years (very long story) and it would be amazing to have some happy news for a change. 

Back to the Christmas cards....

Willow


----------



## wendycat

I haven't even bought my Christmas cards, never mind writing them!


----------



## Willow Moon

LOL!  That is usually me!  I only bought them today as I have to post the overseas ones tomorrow (I've already missed the last posting date!). If it makes you feel any better, I've only bought two Christmas presents!?


----------



## wendycat

I haven't bought any christmas presents yet either!  

And we have an uncle in South Africa, who as usual won't get a Christmas card before christmas day. Chronically unorganised.


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies thx 4 ur msg's x im all ready 4 my next scan which is on friday! i feel really bloated not sure if this is the steroids i am on? i feel like my skin cant stretch any more lol!

i was on 4 progynova tabs a day and 0.5 suprecur jab and cause lining wasnt think enough they have reduced suprecur 2 0.3 and upped progynova to 6 tabs a day plus i am taking prednisolone steroid tabs x 4 a day as they think i have immune issue's x at my next scan they will prob have to up the dose of progynova again as at my 1st scan my lining was 3mm and the 2nd scan a wk later it was 6.5mm and needs to be at least 8mm so i cant see its going 2 increase 2mm in 4 days? we will have 2 wait and c i guess!

will let u know how i get on and gd luck 2 everyone x


----------



## wendycat

Got my scan on Friday too, I am so, so rooting for your womb Still a mum!


----------



## still a mum

thx hun im rooting 4 urs 2 x gd luck x


----------



## still a mum

does anyone know if u can dye your hair while waiting for FET on medicated FET?


----------



## wendycat

I think so, before transfer anyway. my hairdresser said it was safe in pregnancy anyway. Though I never did. Not that it changed anything.

I think get your hair coloured now before your pregnancy (PMA!)


----------



## still a mum

thanks wendy loving the pma sending it right back at ya x


----------



## wendycat




----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Super quick post as I have to go to bed.  We had FET today.  The transfer wasn't very smooth (but need to get over that part).  They defrosted one blast.  All I know about it is that it is 100% expanded.  So, I am PUPO!  Will try catch up tomorrow, today has been crazy!  Really need PMA as I've lost mine a bit.   

J9
x


----------



## Raine290871

J9: good luck honey....... sending u loads of pma!!!!!! Hope it all works out for u...... my little man was FET........ 

Xxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Raine and congratulations, what a cutie!  Feels surreal, nothing like the IVF.  I keep on having to remember that there is an embryo in there and have to keep the faith that it is normal and developing OK.


----------



## Torby

Still a Mum and Willow wishing you loads of luck.   
Sx


----------



## mollycat




----------



## Willow Moon

Good morning Girls,

J9 – Congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope yesterday wasn’t too traumatic for you. Just think about your little embryo snuggling in and getting comfy. Sending you a truck load of PMA!         

Raine – your little man is beautiful.  Congratulations!

Torby – thanks for the good luck wishes.  How are you feeling?  Has the news sunk in yet?  So so happy for you.

Wendycat – Internet shopping is definitely the way forward, from the comfort of your sofa!  That’s my plan anyway! I’m sure your Uncle will forgive you for your card being late, just blame the post and all the snow!   

Still a Mum – sorry you’re feeling so bloated, not long to go now.  If your lining isn’t thick enough, will they be able to just increase your dose again or is the timing dependent on your embies development?  Sending lots of lining fattening calories your way!  

Wendycat – Good luck for Friday too! Can we borrow your womb thickening magic wand please?

Loving the positivity on here ladies!

Willow


----------



## Torby

J9- just a quickie to say    .    Wishing you loads of luck and I hope the 2ww flies by.
Willow Moon- it still hasn't sunk in- I'm really nervous and can't wait for my first scan.
Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks for the well wishes ladies   

How have the scans gone Wendy and Stillamum?  Brilliant I hope.        

Torby - I don't think it would sink in with me either.  Enjoy.   

How's everybody else doing?  Ice is going here - YES!

x


----------



## Torby

Wendycat- hope everything went ok for you today.
Sx


----------



## wendycat

J9 - Woo hoo PUPO!      Congratulations!


Torby, Willow, everyone else, hello  How are you all doing?


Scan went super well today, embryo Transfer on Tuesday!!!  Just got to wait for the call on Tuesday morning to tell us wether our two precious frosties have survived the thaw.  


Wendy


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies.

This morning I got a BFP!!!!

I have a few concerns due to AF last week,the nurse was great,she told me to test again Monday to check how quick and how dark the line is. I am booked in for a scan 23rd Dec to make sure everything is where it should be etc.....
On cloud 9 atm with a little apprehension(which is understandable)

I hope your all keeping well
love
Mango xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Mango, that's brilliant news! Well done! So pleased for you.


----------



## Willow Moon

Whoopeeee!!!  That's fantastic news Mango!  So so happy for you.  Hope the time passes quickly to your scan!   

Wendycat - chuffed that your scan went well.  Got everything crossed for your two little frosties for Tuesday.   

K9 - how are you feeling?

Still a Mum - wondering how you've got on today too.

I'm still plodding on with the climaval, on 2 a day now.  Eating pineapple and drinking milkshakes like they're going out of fashion!   

Willow


----------



## Torby

Wendycat- glad everything went well with your scan.  Roll on Monday and ET!
Mango-great news, congratulations on your BFP!  Wishing you all the best for your scan on the 23rd. 
Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Mango!  That is AMAZING NEWS!  I was worried when we didn't here from you.  Many many congratulations.  Sticky sticky vibes.     

Wendy - That is great news too!  Woop woop for Tuesday.   

Hi Willow - I'm on climaval too.  Not had any issue with it at all and no side effects from the cyclogest pessaries either.  Hope you are OK.   
Btw, I think most ladies drink pineapple juice (not from concentrate) rather than eat it to increase the womb lining.  

All is OK here.  Just relaxing at home.   

Hoping this is a lucky thread.


----------



## wendycat

I think this thread feels VERY lucky!!


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies! congrats 2 the bfp's x

afm: scan showed lining still only 7.5mm and needs to be at least 8mm so i have another scan booked 4 monday arggghhh!

wendycat gd luck 4 tues hun x


----------



## wendycat

Aw, Still a mum, what a kick in the teeth! Much love and wishes XXX


----------



## JamesBrown

Stillamum - How frustrating for you. Really hoping it is fine on Monday.


----------



## Willow Moon

Morning Ladies,

Another day of Christmas shopping ahead.  Why oh why do I always leave it til the last minute?   

J9 – Really glad you’re managing to relax.  Do you mind me asking what your protocol was with Climaval?  Mine is 1 tablet (2mg) for 5 days, 2 tablets for 4 days,  then 3 a day from then onwards.  I’m really hoping that I’m taking enough. I guess I’ll know by Tuesday, but it feels like it will be too late by then to do anything about it! I’ve got pineapples and pineapple juice too!! Doubling up!   

Still a Mum – Sorry your lining isn’t quite ready yet.  Sending you a bumper pack of womb fattening vibes so that you’re ready for Monday!     

Mango – how are you feeling?  So excited for you!

Wendy – not long to wait now until Tuesday!  Have a nice relaxing weekend.

Right, got my list, got my comfy boots....  I’m off to hit the shops!

Willow


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Willow - I was on 3x2mg for one week and then upped it to 4x2mg and have been on that since. 
You consider today as last minute shopping   .  Haven't bought a thing yet and no plans to until next week or the week after.    I'm only buying for my mum and dad this year as money is tight due to DH's redundancy last March.   

Hope you get everything on your list.

x


----------



## wendycat

I haven't started either!!


Went into town and got a balance only to discover £250 missing from my account! i had a proper hormonal melt down as it's pretty much the Christmas budget gone, before realising that I'd set up a Direct Debit last month to move £250 into the Christmas account. What a div! Think I'm going mad.  I was in a right state LOL


----------



## Raine290871

Wendycat: that is SO a Raine thing to do...... meltdown and all... bless ya!!!! at least you didn't lose the money - thats a bonus!!!!

xxx


----------



## wendycat

It was a bloody relief to find it again. We are so short on funds this month.


----------



## Raine290871

hmmm - know that feeling - mat pay is rubbish!!!!! and it's Christmas... PANTS!!!
xxx


----------



## wendycat

Mat. pay is pants isn't it, ah well, you've got the best present in the world there! He's lovely.


X


----------



## Raine290871

thanks!!! He certainly is a charmer!!!! Wraps all the ladies round his little fingers...... its the best gift ever, and born on our 5th wedding anniversary.... xxxx


----------



## Persian

Hi Wendycat, I'm not sure if I'm following you (or if I've just read your posts a lot)?!!I know exactly how you feel. I've had several   moments today. Firstly, was about to drive to hospital because I thought I had run out of needles only to find them under the duvet, then I was looking at my statement and had a heart attack when I saw a heap of money taken out - fortunately DH reminded me what it was for. And finally, whilst on a walk I almost had a heart attack when I thought I forgot to take my injection!   I feel like I'm about 100yrs .
P


----------



## still a mum

lol wendy cat and persian the things we do! i must say it doesnt get any easier in pregnancy! when i was pg with my angel emon i went to the cash machine at xmas and withdrew £300. i went into the shop walked half way round when this man came up 2 me and said excuse me love did u just use the cash machine. i said yeah y? he said here u left ur money in it! and he gave it all back to me! i tried 2 pay him something for his honesty but he wouldnt take it off me bless him! and then about a mth after that i went to the phone box with my last 50p to make a really important call, i put the money in , dialled the number and then my mobile started ring so i thought id better pick mobs up incase it was midwife, i answered the phone but no one was there, im saying hello ... hello .... hello then i hear beep beep beep! id rang my mobile and answered my mobile and wasted my last change grrrr! dp had a right laugh when i got home 2 tell him lol!


----------



## Willow Moon

It’s all gone very quiet in here.... is there anybody there?  (Where is that ghost emoticon when I need it?)   

Still a Mum – how did your scan go yesterday?  Hope your lining was plump enough!

Wendycat – been thinking about you today, hope everything went well.  Hopefully you also managed to balance the books once your £250 was found! 

J9 – how are you feeling?  Any symptoms yet?  I’m really sorry to hear about your dh’s redundancy. It must be especially tough at this time of year.  I didn’t do too badly with my shopping thanks. I only have a few more things to buy, so I was pleased with that.

Mango – hope you are taking things easy and that the wonderful news has sunk in!  

AFM – I had my scan today and my lining was 9cm! So they will thaw our four embryos tomorrow and hopefully there will be one (or two) to transfer on Friday.  Worrying about whether they will survive the thaw now!  Always something to worry about isn't there? I'm feeling strong and positive though and maintaining my PMA.  Got to give these last little embies the best chance of survival!

Hope you're all OK and just busy wrapping presents or writing your Christmas cards!

Willow


----------



## Torby

Hi Willow
Just a quickie to wish you all the best for the thaw and ET on Friday.
Sx


----------



## still a mum

ohhhh willow gd luck for friday hun thats fab news im   ur embies survive the thaw x

my scan went well thx hun lining is correct now so i have 2 continue suprecur until friday then on sat start cyclogest. i also have to continue on prednisolone and pregnyl x they are going to thaw my embies on wednesday 22nd dec and will call me to let me know if they are ok for ET x 

im so scared 2 ! i only have 2 frozen so dont hold out much hope but as hard as it is i guess there is nothing we can do but hope and   x 

will check on here on friday to c how it went 4 u x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies   

Hope ET went well today Wendy.   
Willow - Yes!  All the best for the thaw tomorrow.       
I'm fine thanks.  The only 'symptom' I have has been since 2 days after ET, my boobs have gone very big and tender but know that could be the drugs. Apart from that, not a twinge - nothing.  We'll see what the bloods say on Friday.

Hi Stillamum - Brilliant!  So glad you are on your way now.   

x


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


J9- So close to OTT! Good luck for Friday.    


Still a mum - I am hoping and   that your embies survive the thaw. i genuinely didn't thin mine would, but I've been proved wrong.   Glad you're ready to go ahead, 22nd is not far away now!


Willow-      for Friday,   all goes well




AFM I'm PUPO! Yay! amazingly, both my little embies survived the thaw, one stayed as a six cell and one went down to a three cell, and now they are both back on board.


----------



## JamesBrown

Get in Wendy!  Congrats on being PUPO!          

Willow - Hope the thaw went well.   

Somebody needs to tell me to step away from the pee sticks.  I'm not feeling super positive that is has worked but just need to know!  Argh!   

x


----------



## wendycat

J9- Bit early for the pee sticks?  how many days post transfer are you?


----------



## wendycat

Just seen your OTT, it's only 2 days away. i take back the  . You could test and if it's negative bear in mind that it might still be early. Hmm, not great advice and I probably should have my wrists slapped. I suppose there is a reason why they give us the date they do.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Wendy

Yes I am 7 days past a 5 day transfer.  Have spoken to DH who thinks it is a bad idea I test and I agree now as I'd only go mad an drinks loads of wine or something.  I'm going to hold out for the blood test on Friday.  Not feeling like it has worked for us.  No signs at all really.  You never know though.  Last time we had a chemical pregnancy and I have no idea anything had happened.


----------



## Willow Moon

Good evening ladies,

Torby – thanks for the good wishes.  How are you feeling now?  Has it sunk in yet?

Still a Mum – so pleased your lining is ready!  Is cyclogest the progesterone pessary thing?  Just started them too, they are soooo messy! Got everything crossed for your two little embies and I hope the time flies by to Wednesday!  

K9 – I really admire your ability to resist the pee sticks!  I have to admit to buying a couple of packs when I heard that they were on “buy one, get one free” at Boots.  Try not to worry about not feeling any symptoms, it is still early days.  Really hoping you get a big fat positive on Friday.   

Wendycat – congratulations on being PUPO!  So pleased for you. Hope those little embies snuggle down for the duration!  Put your feet up and chill out with a big PUPO smile on your face!   

AFM – the embryologist phoned today to tell me that all four embryos have survived the thaw!  I was blown away as I would have considered myself extremely lucky if just one had made it!  Obviously they have a long way to go as they were frozen at pro-nuclear stage, so have yet to divide.  The embryologist said that frozen ones tend to take a while to start to divide.  I’m hoping that they get a wriggle on and that we have one or two to pop back where they belong on Friday.

I really didn’t expect this and now I am wondering what I would do with any embryos that aren’t put back?  If there was just one, is it worth re-freezing?  If there were two, then I would freeze (no question).  However, the embryologist surprised me today when she said that I could have three put back (because of my age – over 40).  I hadn’t even considered this as an option, as to be honest, I didn’t expect so many to survive the thaw.  

What do you think ladies?  It’s a tough one, but after so many years of infertility it's hard to believe that I could be lucky enough to get pregnant again, never mind with multiples! I really want the absolute best chance of getting pregnant, but would three be taking things too far?  It feels like quite a big risk (in terms of potential complications).  Plus, my embryos were made when I was a spritely 31, so does that mean that they’re more likely to result in a BPF despite my old age?

I realise that I may not even have to make this decision (as it assumes that they will all go on to divide successfully), but I want to give it some thought so that I am prepared if I need to be.

Help! What are you thoughts?

Willow


----------



## Torby

Willow- great news about your embies, can't help you with the three back question.  I really debated whether we should have one or two back as I did wonder how we would cope financially with twins.  Decided to just go for it though.
K9- I did an hpt 2 days before my OTD and it was positive, but I was still a nervous wreck.  I've got a good feeling for you.
Stillamum- great news, all the best for next week.
Wendy- congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies in.

AFM- have been freaking out after barney last night with DH (I have been really tired and crabby and he has been stressed) woke up early this morning with a grumbly feeling in my tummy and have been up to high Doh ever since.  Just starting to settle down now.
Sx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

been so busy the last few days as my friend was over with me for the weekend!

Mango- congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Torby- hope your not getting yourself to stressed out, i know how every little tingle makes you edgy!!

Willow Moon- excellent news on all your wee embryos coming outta ice!! roll on et and getting PUTO

j9- how you baring up? i had a glass of red wine on the night after my ET, supposed to be good for blood flow, but it was hard to not have another   my dp was watching me like a hawk... 

wendycat- how you holding out? our embryos are almost the same, ive a 4 cell and a 7 cell!! roll on xmas eve!!!!

still a mum- when is your et, great news your lining got there   

hi to everyone ive missed, still getting to know all the names and where you all are in TX...

well news on me.. got a phone call from the clinic on thursday evening, ( i went weak at the knees and almost couldnt speak thinking something was wrong) they had lost the consent form to defrost all 4 embryos..     so they were taken off ice 4pm on the thursday night, and all 4 survived!!!

phoned the friday morning at 11 am, one had fallen to a 1 cell, two at 4 cell, and one at 7 cell! they wanted me to do transfer that day instead of letting them go to blasts   but anyways.. 2 beans back on the mothership and 2 back on ice!!! was shocked to have 2 saved.. not that we have the cash for another go.. so all is going well, been so busy shopping, working, even a night out at my staff christmas party. 

trying to do things different this time, i rested on all the last transfers, so this time I'm acting normal, no symptoms at the mo, not even the usual sore (.)(.) just a bit of tenderness in my ovary area 

well will keep you all updated and sorry for the little rant   test date for me is xmas eve       

love and hugs Debby x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Willow - First of all I am DELIGHTED that your embies thawed OK. So , you will potentially and hopefully have 4 embies. Ooh, what a tough one. I think if it was me, I'd do my research on it and then see what the quality is of them on the date of ET and then asked the embryologist for their very honest opinion. If you do have 3 put back in then I'd def freeze the other one on it's own, why not eh. Sorry, I'm no help. Bet your head is spinning! Oh and I meant to say that I think that because your eggs are almost 9 years old then I reckon you do stand a *very* good chance. Hmmmm, maybe 2 in and 2 to freeze?

Hi Torby - Sorry to hear about the barney  . Hope all is going OK now. 

J9
x


----------



## JamesBrown

Molly - posted at the same time   .  I couldn't stop at one glass of wine so have abstained for a month now. 
Hope you had fun with your friend over the weekend.  Congrats on being PUPO.  2 back on ice too - bonus!  I too have acted a bit more normal this time round.  With the IVF I took time off work and went bonkers.  Really hoping that your embies are settling in nice.  Sound like good signs to me.  Christmas Eve - wow, what a test date.  Lots of luck.         

J9
x


----------



## mollycat

hehe, not sure i wanna test with my luck J9, had 3 neg and a mc so id rather not test at all, i alway get my dp to watch the pee stick in the bathroon and  i crawl back into bed, just dont wanna spend christmas on a downer knowing its all over and no hope to try again...

thanks for the     

Willow- id be greedy and have all 3 put back, but thats my opinion, but as J9 said, best to ask the clinic on there opinion!!


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies wow its busy on here! willow moon   im   ur embies r all gd 2 transfer on friday x i would have 3 put back x more chances of succes but as the others said ask the embryoligist honest opinion x gd luck hun x 

torby hope u hve mde up and r feeling better now hun x

molly cat congrats on being pupo! thx hun providing embies thaw ok transfer will be on wednesday x


j9 best of luck for friday hun x fingers crossed 4 u x


wendy cat how u feeling?

afm: i cant sleep properly   keep worrying embies wont survive the thaw and i am angry with my clinic for making me wait over a week from final lining scan to egg transfer as i know its gonna drag! just wnt the weekend to hurry up and get here as im busy fundraising again in my local mall so i know that will pass quick x


----------



## JamesBrown

Stillamum   .  How frustrating for you.  I think the same happened with me.  Scan was a week before ET.  Just think though, in the meantime, your lining will be getting nice and thick   .  Sorry you aren't sleeping.  I've not been sleeping well either, especially just before and just after ET with all the worry.  Hope you get some shut eye tonight.  

Molly   .  Hoping this year your testing experience will be a great one! You'll do well to hold your nerve until christmas eve, I couldn't.  Just had a massive debate with DH over testing and both def decided just to wait until the blood test now. One more day of "Am I, aren't I?" grabbing my boobs to see if they are sore madness.   

Night all.

x


----------



## still a mum

oh bless u j9 i really feel 4 u x i think if i get to the 2ww i will try not tp poas as if its a positive it still will be at the clinic, but if its a negative then i want to find out at the latest possible point! 

im really   4 u hun x not long 2 go now x  try and have a dvd nite 2mora 2 pass the time x


----------



## Persian

J9 -  'grabbing your boobs' bit made me really LOL . I needed that! Thank you 

Hi to all, have only skimmed through but glad to hear things are going well with thawing. And I totally empathise with the lack of sleep thing and I'm only at the DR stage with days to go till suppression! 

Will catch up properly soon. 

Lots of love and   to all. I couldn't do without you.

Persian   xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Gosh this thread is so busy!


Persian - Hope your DR is going well, it feels like it drags doesn't it.


Still-a-mum - I know exactly how you feel, I am so, so preying all goes well with the thaw for you. Massive   I think you've been through enough, it must, must, must be time for a little love, luck and babydust to come your way.


J9 - one more day, how are you doing it! hats off to you m'dear.     


Molly - congrats on being PUPO, I couldn't stop at one either, much easier to have none.


Willow - Wow, what  conundrum! 4 embies. I have no advice, I just want to wish you luck, have a good chat with your embryologist.    


AFM - Not much to report, the drugs are making me a bit nauseous, evil things. Still feeling quite positive, but it's still early, early days. Boo.


----------



## still a mum

thx wendy cat would love 2 b on the p&m board with u x i hope we both get bfp's x x x


----------



## wendycat

I hope so too, I really do. XX


----------



## Willow Moon

Hi Ladies,

Torby – sorry to hear about the barney with your dh.  I’m sure it’s just because you are both feeling apprehensive which makes everything more tense.  Glad you feel calmer now.  Try to maintain your PMA!   

Mollycat  - great news about all your embies making it through the thaw! Congratulations on being PUPO! How many cells were the two that you put back on ice?  I like your approach to the 2ww and plan to do the same!  Can’t believe that you test on Christmas Eve – wow, what a Christmas present! Sending sticky vibes your way!   

J9 – not long to go now!  Sending lots of positive vibes for a BPF tomorrow! Hope you manage to get more sleep tonight. You made me laugh with the grabbing your boobs comment – I used to be permanently squeezing mine to see if they felt any different.  I even got caught “mid squeeze” at work when a male colleague walked into the office unannounced! Thanks for your thoughts on how many embies... I guess I’ll see how many make it to Friday and make the decision then. 

Still a Mum – it must be frustrating to have to wait, but got everything crossed for those little embies to grow grow grow!  Hope that you are managing to sleep better.  It’s hard when there is so much going on in your head.  Warm bath, hot milk and lavender on your pillow might help?   

Wendycat – How are you feeling? Is the time dragging or not too bad yet?  I like your Christmassy ticker! 

Persian – hope your down regging passes quickly.

AFM – the embryologist phoned today and our embryos survived the night.  Three of them have divided into two cells and one of them is 3 cells.  I truly can’t believe it.  I feel so lucky.  

Thanks for your thoughts on how many to replace girls.  I am just trying to think through every eventuality, so that I am prepared to make the right decision tomorrow.  I guess the embryologist will advise us, but my main priority is not to waste any precious embryos... it took us 5 years to make them and then they’ve been waiting patiently for 8.5 years!!  Far too precious to not be given a chance.

Back to my wrapping...

Willow


----------



## Willow Moon

Dumb blonde question....   

How do I get all the fancy emoticons?  I've clicked on "more" the the box it opens is emty?  Any tips?


----------



## still a mum

it must be playing up babe u r doing it right, love 2 c if it has opened another tab or box on ur internet explorer x gd luck hun!


----------



## Torby

Thanks everyone for your good wishes- I'm a total basket case - on constant knicker check.  Dh and I did make up quickly - he's now signing texts 'the  '.  I know we are both just very anxious about things. Anyway my scan cannot come soon enough.  Willow great news on your embies- I know what you mean about not wanting to waste a precious embryo.  All the best.
Sx


----------



## JamesBrown

Just did a test and it is BFN for us.  Knew anyway   .


----------



## still a mum

j9 dont give up hope hun it might change over nite with an early morning sample? gd luck hun i hope u get a bfp in the morning x


----------



## wendycat

J9- So sorry to hear that      They do say the early morning wee is best. Please make sure you give yourself time to grieve and heal. Thinking about you. XX


Torby - It's a bloody difficult emotional roller coaster, good that you've made up.


Willow - Great news on your embryos! Yay! You'll be proud of me, I've actually started my Christmas shopping today!


AFM - I'm getting period pains on the left hand side. Tugging and aching. God, I hope it's not over for us before it's begun. I've got ages to go yet, I'll be so gutted if I don't even get the chance to wait out the 2WW.


----------



## still a mum

wendycat hopefully its your lil embies snuggling in tightly x

willow moon gd luck for tomorrow please lat us know how u get on x


----------



## wendycat

I really, really hope so. Though I think it too early for implantation? Don't know actually if they are three day embryos maybe today/tomorrow would be about right.


Willow - oh yes, it's tomorrow! Can't wait to hear what you decided, really good luck. XX


----------



## still a mum

willow moon any news yet hun?

hello ladies hope u r all well, i have a nasty cough and cold and im out all this weekend fundraising with santa in the mall again! im not looking foward 2 it so trying to get as much rest 2day as possible x


----------



## JamesBrown

Just had the call and it is a negative. Having a follow up in the new year. Will be back on in a few days to see how you are all getting on. Wishing you all the *very very best of luck*. 

x


----------



## still a mum

j9 x sorry to hear of ur negative x hope u can enjoy xmas and that tx works for u in the new yr x


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks lovely.


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u r all well x 


willow moon im so anxious! i hope u r pupo!

afm: im excited i take my last suprecur 2nite after injecting it every night 4 nearly 6wks! and now i wont have to inject again unless i get 2 ET so either way im looking at the positives lol! start cyclogest tomorrow am not looking foward to that but hey ho!


----------



## wendycat

Still a mum - well done! Blimey, six weeks. You're made of stronger stuff than me! Nearly there!


----------



## Persian

Hi Stillamum - I'm in shock . 6 weeks? Blimey ! What is suprecure and why did you need to take it everyday for so long if you don't mind me asking?

J9 - I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time . It's just so horrible and unfair. Hope 2011 is the year for us all!

Persian xx


----------



## still a mum

hi hun suprecur controls your hormones so i was on it for 3 wks b4 i had 1st scan , then went back a wk late but my lining wasnt correct hence it turning into nearly 6wks! im bruised now lol and will be glad 2 c the back of it!

has no one heard from willow?


----------



## mollycat

..

how is everyone? its snowing again here and so cold    

J9- my heart goes out to you and you DP, what a rotter this all is, get drunk, eat a full box of Thortons and cry like you have never cryed before, then pull your socks up and know that 2011 is going to be YOUR year! easier said than done, but sending you so many hugs and  prayers     

Still a Mum- way to go, no more jabs!!! roll on ET, hope your cold is better, its sounds like your a wee busy bee right now, which is prob best to get you threw till Wednesday!!   

Persian- hows everything going with you? it must be horrid not getting enough sleep, lucky for me i can sleep anywhere any time   so the drugs didn't affect me that much   

Willow Moon- how are you? how did et go!! hope all is well and your now PUPO!! not sure what they froze my other 2 emmies at, one had fell to a 1 cell and the other a 4...  

Torby- I'm sure your heart is in your mouth all the time, just hope the wait until your scan speeds by and you get to see your little one/ones soon   

WendyCat- hows the TWW? know what you mean about the cramps, I'm so feeling them too, but funny my (.)(.) ain't really sore this time   .. don't know if thats a good or bad sign! I know a lot of symptoms come from the gels, but i guess a lot of girls have had a BFP with no symptoms too... oh god the wait is so hard, stay strong!!!   


well news on me girls, i was handling this TTW really well until last night, then i accidentally put a good jumper into the tumble dryer, and now it wouldn't fit a 4 year old   i cryed like a baby for a whole hour, and kinda had a melt down thinking this is going to be another BFN too, cryed again in bed   last night, but Ive woken this morning with a little bit of PMA   well not long till Friday now and i will be put outta my misery, still don't want to test as i know Christmas will suck knowing that if its neg, its all over for good   

anyways sorry for my grumble girls, sending you lots of    and a big hi to the girls ive missed x

Debby x


----------



## Willow Moon

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I didn’t get chance to update you yesterday.  We had our transfer on the way down south to my friends 40th party.  It took ages to get here and we literally only had time to change and then head out.

I have spent the morning on weather watch as we are now stranded in the hotel as the roads are too bad for us to risk travelling to my in laws as planned.  Not such a bad idea for me to have a little unplanned rest though.  Just paid for 24 hours wifi so I'll be quite happy cosying up here! 

J9 – I am so so sorry to hear that it hasn’t worked out for you this time.  Really hoping that the new year will bring you what you want and deserve.  Sending you a big hug.  

Still a Mum – Hope you and Santa are having fun in the mall and raising lots of money.  Put a good word in for me will you?  He knows what I would like for Christmas!      Blimey, 6 weeks on Suprecur?  Yikes!  I have a permanent headache on that stuff. Glad things are moving on for you. Still can’t get the emoticons. It’s probably due to my security settings being set too high?

Torby – Glad you and dh have made up.  Hope the time passes quickly to your scan to reassure you.   

Wendycat – At last!  I was beginning to think that Santa wasn’t coming this year!  Hopefully you got all your shopping done before the snow arrived?  Try to stay positive, the pains might be those little embies snuggling in.  The timing sounds about right?   

Mollycat – you are making me jealous with your Christmassy emoticons... I need to get me some of those! Sorry to hear about your teary day yesterday, it can be the smallest things that trigger the emotions hiding just beneath the surface.  We are trying so hard to be positive, but sometimes it’s good to have a good cry to let out all that pent up emotion.    =   

AFM – I am happy to report that I am officially PUPO!  Everything went really smoothly and in the end we didn’t have any difficult decisions to make (about numbers or freezing) as only two of the embryos were good enough to be replaced. The other two weren't strong enough to freeze, so this is it for us. So I have two embies safely on board and I am hoping and praying that they will stick!   

Hope you are all OK and not stranded because of the snow (like me!).

Willow


----------



## Torby

Just a quickie to say its all over for us I'm afraid.  Started spotting on Thursday and Friday and full on bleeding now with clots, symptoms all but gone.  Feeling really numb.
Sx


----------



## mollycat

Torby- my heart goes out to you petal, its so cruel for this to happen, sending you loads of love and hugs


----------



## mollycat

Willow Moon- congrats on being PUTO   , enjoy the rest of your hotel stay, and hope you manage to get to your inlaws real soon!


----------



## wendycat

Torby - I'm so sorry to hear that.     Take care of yourself.


----------



## wendycat

Willow- Congrats on being PUPO, enjoy your mini break, somebody up there wants you to put your feet up! My first piece of Christmas shopping has arrived today. I shall do all my shopping on line from now on as it's brilliant!


Molly - I feel your pain! My boobs aren't sore either and they were last time. Woke this morning thinking it hadn't worked, then felt a bit sick over the thought of handling a raw chicken, then thought maybe that was a good sign, then convinced myself it's far too early.    It probably did you the world of good to have a good cry.  


Still - a - mum - Not long now!


Persian - How are you?


AFM - not much to report. The time is dragging. One of my guineapigs is poorly, she has a really bad case of mites so I've brought her in, treated her and made a little jumper for her out of a cut up sock. She's staying in tonight so I feel guilty that the other one is outside on her own, but it shouldn't be for long. No sore boobs, some tinges and tugging, almost like period pains but not quite. Having a pessimistic day today, fairly sure it hasn't worked.


Hope everyone is well


Wendy


----------



## Persian

Torby - So soory to hear your news. Can't imagine how you must be feeling having got so far. Time will help heal and who knows what's round the corner.
lots of  

Wendycat - I'm ok. This waiting around for the suppression scan is really frustrating  and I desparately want to get on with it  Sorry, being a bit miserable at the moment and need to snap out of it!   Come to me oh Christmas spirit!!!  

Hi to all, really interesting listening to what's going on in your treatment. Lots of        and    to all.

Oh and does anyone know why it's good to have pineapple juice during the 2WW rather than just eating fresh pineapple? Ta!

Persian


----------



## still a mum

torby... so sorry hun  

willow moon what a stroke of luck! enjoy being stranded in ur hotel and congrats on being pupo!

molly cat and wendy cat hope the 2ww goes faster for u x 

persian not 2 long 2 go now hun x 

afm: im now scared that the FET will get cancelled because of the bad weather? i know they have trouble getting 2 my hospital in the snow so fingers crossed it all goes ok but only time will tell lol!

dont think i have 2 go into the mall again tomorrow as the weather was so bad today hardly any one came in and it took me ages to get there in a blizard lol! so think santa is cancelled tomorrow! but it means i can stay in in the warm !


----------



## Willow Moon

Torby - I'm so sorry to hear that.  Sending big HUGS your way.


----------



## mollycat

... holidays are coming...  


How is everyone this cold sunday?  I so need to get into the Christmas Spirit   , all i can think about its this   
Ive had no symptoms at all this time, so really don't know what to think   all i have done since day 7 is   ... maybe due to it being our last time and test date being Christmas Eve.. I honestly cant seem to think Positive   

Torby & J9- how you both baring up hunnies? Thinking of you both   

Still a mum- Glad you get to stay home in the warm today, here is hoping the snow melts before your next trip to the hospital   

Persia- Pineapple Juice ( not from concentrated ) or the core of the pineapple ( not the flesh )  brazil nuts is supposed to aid womb thickness, never needed it myself, but its a healthy and non toxic aid. Where are you in your TX!   

Willow Moon & WendyCat - how you both doing??   

I really need to kick my   into gear, got my dad arriving from England in 6pm, need to put on a happy face   as he doesn't know about my TX.. god help me Xmas eve if i get a bfn and don't come outta my bedroom   can laugh about it now!

anyways have a great day girlie's   

Debby x


----------



## mollycat

just something to put a smile on your faces!!


----------



## still a mum

mollycat loving the santa lol! u r certainly feeling more xmasey lol!


----------



## mollycat

getting there Still a Mum.. threw all my tears 

well my dads flight was cancelled, seems BMI are not flying anywhere today, so my dad is hoping to rebook for Tuesday!!
Its just started to snow heavy here, so glad i don't have to go out, its so so cold


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for all the good wishes.  Really trying to enjoy being PUPO as it will be for the very last time as we have no more embryos.

Torby – how are you feeling?  I’ve been thinking about you.  

J9 – Hope you’re ok. It’s such a horrible time of year for this to happen.  

Wendycat – Internet shopping is definitely the way forward, however several presents that I ordered didn’t arrive before we left on our Christmas Road Trip. I think you’re right about someone up there wanting me to rest.... both my Mum and Dad are up there now so I’m hoping they can “have a word” on our behalf!  Just noticed that we have the same official test dates, how can this be when our transfer dates were different?  Tinges and tugging sound like a good sign to me.   

Still a Mum – Glad Santa gave you the day off on Sunday. How far will you have to travel for your ET?  Would it be worth booking a hotel really near your treatment centre and travelling the day before so that you can relax knowing that you are there and could walk if necessary?  

Mollycat – not long til testing now! Watch some classic Christmassy films to find your Christmas Spirit.  Just watching Elf with my nieces and nephews and it’s working it’s magic on me! Hope your Dad makes it over to you in time for Christmas.  Where in the world are you?  I know what you mean about trying to keep up a happy face for family.. no one knows that we are having tx this time and it is weird trying to act normal. Sending lot of positive vibes for Christmas Eve...      

AFM – Well, we made it to the in-laws! The roads were very icy, but fortunately not too busy. Unfortunately, everyone is poorly here, so now I’m worrying about catching something! I don’t want my immune system to kick in and fight my little embies!

I am also having a bit of a sulk as I’ve left my BOGOF early response pg tests at home!  This is probably a good thing as it will stop me testing early, but I really wanted them (just in case!).  I guess it’s probably meant to be.

Hope you’re all snuggled up warm.

Willow


----------



## still a mum

thx willow moon x glad 2 hear that u have arrived safe and having a gd time x

i am about 40 mins drive from hospital but i know that i will make it there i just worry about the docs getting there and doing the proceedure as bove times i had ivf and went for ec it was nowing and i had to wait ages as not all the staff turned up as they couldnt get in so i have yet 2 c what happens!

not long 2 wait now! should know within 48hrs!

hope every1 is well x


----------



## linzy

Hello can I join you please ladies I had FET on 14th Dec my test date is the 31st and im going mad lol


----------



## wendycat

Hello Ladies!


Linzy - Welcome to the mad house!


Stillamum - Was today the thaw? Have you any news? Hoping and praying for you. XXXXX          


Willow - It's nice to have a test buddy! not sure why our dates are the same, what were your embies? mine were three dayers. Maybe every clinic is different?


Mollycat - Thank you for the lovely santa, really made me chuckle! Hope your 2ww is going OK.  


Persian - How are you doing now? XX  


AFM - sore boobs, but only in the evening, lots of nausea and dizzy spells, am ravenously hungry and exhausted. Could all still be the drugs and I just don;t want to get my hopes up. I'm sure my head is playing tricks with me. I just don't know what to think. This 2ww is exhausting!  


Wendy


----------



## still a mum

hi wendy tomorrow is the big thaw   im so scared but will just have 2 wait and c x i will update as soon as i know anything x cant believe u r nearly a wk into ur 2ww x not long 2 go now hun x

hello to everyone else hope u r all well x


----------



## wendycat

Good luck for today still a mum,  really keeping everything crossed.


----------



## linzy

Hello
Wendy I feel very simalar to you I have sore boobs in the evening and for the last couple of day's everything I eat or drink makes me feel sick but Im not feeling dizzy, I've been thinking about testing a couple of day's early it would still be over 2 week's


----------



## still a mum

i have 1 embroyo on board girls so i am officially pupo!


----------



## mango2512

Well done still a mum, i wish you all the luck in the world xxx Enjoy the 2ww madness    xx


----------



## mango2512

Well done still a mum, i wish all you the luck in the world xxx enjoy the 2ww madness     xx


----------



## wendycat

Yay! So happy for you still a mum.


----------



## Willow Moon

Still a Mum - Yeay! So pleased for you!  Sorry I've been AWOL - no wifi at my friends house!  Will pop back on later to say a proper hello.

Willow


----------



## Persian

Stillamum - I'm so happy for you. You must be so relieved your embue is on board! All the best best for the 2 week wait. I've gone absolutely crazy just on down reg so I can't imagine the emotional rollercoaster of the 2ww. 

Hi to all, i'm absolutely starving so am not going to attempt to do any personals at the moment! Haveonly had soldiers and toast. Will tell you of my rediculous day later...

Persian xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... 

what a few days ive had, tested on Wed and got a very slow BFP... tested again today and got a BFN.. so im not holding any hope out for tomorrow morning, done nothing but   ... anyways... 

all the Best Of Luck for all you testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Willow Moon

Evening Ladies,

I haven’t been able to get online for two days and it’s driven me crazy!  Staying with another friend now who has the luxury of wifi, so just playing catch up.

Still a Mum – I have been thinking about you and wondering how you got on.  I’ve been willing the snow away for you!  So pleased to hear that you are PUPO!   

Mango – wasn’t your scan due today?  How did it go?

Linzi – hello and welcome.  How are you coping with the 2ww?  Sounds like you have a lot of good signs?  Let us know if you cave and do a sneaky early test!  I think that NYE is a good test date... full of potential.   

Torby & J9 – you’ve both been very much on my mind.  Thinking of you and hoping that you can look forward to next year and happier times.   

Persian – hope you found something to eat!   

Wendycat – mine were 3 day embryos too?  I guess based on a standard cycle, my period would be due on 29th December, but I was surprised when they told me.  Are you tempted to test early or are you going to be good?  Not sure I can last! It sound like you have loads of very positive symptoms – I’m so hopeful for you!   

Mollycat - so sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs your way....  

AFM – I had some creaking pains up my right side on Tuesday and Wednesday, but nothing today.  I was hopeful that it could have been the embryos implanting, but why would it suddenly stop?  No other symptoms at all I’m afraid.    A big one last time for me was my boobs being sore, however I have since had a double mastectomy (preventative) so no clues there either!  I was feeling quite positive, but feeling a bit low today.   

Hoping you’re all organised for Christmas! 

Willow


----------



## Willow Moon

Doh - just dug out the paperwork that they gave me at my transfer and my test date is actually 30 December, not 29th!  Got my days muddled up as I thought that Saturday was NYE, so assumed that Thursday was the 29th (and she said test on Thursday)!!   

I'm such an airhead!   

Now I've got to work out how to change that bloomin' ticker!

Willow


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

after 2 baileys and a glass of red wine i slept so nice last night, DP got up at 7 and went to play his ps3... i got up 8.30 to do the test i thought would be a neg and i got a   ... im in shock, shaking, cant believe it, over the moon!!!

hope everyone is getting good news!!! sorry for the me me posts!!!

love and hugs Debby xx


----------



## bearhug

Hello girlies! Can I join you? I'm in the dreaded 2ww of FET, OTD is boxing day. Hope Xmas is distracting you a bit. Nightmare timing isn't it, I might even wait till Monday to test to avoid ruining family get together on boxing day.

Congratulations Mollycat, what lovely news before Xmas!!


----------



## Willow Moon

WHOOOPEEEE!  It's a Christmas Miracle Mollycat!!!  You've made my Christmas Eve!  Congratulations! X


----------



## Willow Moon

Welcome Bearhug!  Good luck for Boxing Day!


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls.. sorry no personals, just a quick note before i start dinner...

just wanted to wish you all a merry christmas, and for all you girls testing in the next few days          

still cant believe im   ... kinda still scared to believe it! knicker watching and damp below, also a real sore back   

still thinking of all you girls who got a neg.. hope your all ok and holding it together! sending u lots of   and never give up!


love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## wendycat

Mollycat- That's wonderful! Congratulations! You must just be having the best Christmas day!

Willow- Aw, no longer test day buddies! I am going to test a little early. I will test on Monday and Tuesday, official test day is Wednesday.

Bearhug - Welcome! Hope the 2WW is going OK for you, only one more day to go!

Persian - Hope you're OK.

AFM - I started spotting on Thursday, only a little pink when I wipe, which is still going on. No idea if it's implantation bleeding or if this is a precurser to my period. Still got sore-ish boobs and a little nausea. but that could all be the drugs. Feeling a bit pessimistic today.  

Hope you're all having a lovely Christmas!

Wendy


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies merry christmas everyone, x 

mollycat huge congrats on ur bfp x

thx for all the well wishes x 

i have been so ill, turns out i have a really bad ear and nasal infection so i am on antibiotics. im scared this is going to put embie at risk but didnt really have much choice as my face had swollen to 3x its normal size and i couldnt breathe, after taking medication it is going down slowely x 

had no sypmtons yet but i guess its only been inside me for 3 days x

good luck to everyone waiting to test x


----------



## Willow Moon

Happy Boxing Day Ladies!

Hope you've all had a lovely Christmas.

Bearhug - any news?  I think today way your OTD?

Mollycat - how are you feeling?  Has the news sunk in yet?  I'm so happy for you!   

Wendycat - not long to go now until your OTD!  How are you feeling about it? I dont think that I will last until Thursday.  I'm home now, so only metres away from the first response tests! Wishing you lots of luck and sending lots of positive thoughts!   

Still a Mum - so sorry that you have been so ill.  Try not to worry about the antibiotics, I'm sure it's better for your little embie to have a mummy who is well!  Hope you feel better soon.

AFM - we have finally arrived back home after ten days of visitng family and friends down south.  I have been feeling the odd twinge and feeling a bit light headed, but no other symptoms yet.  We've got a house full of visitors from tomorrow until Thursday, so at least I will be kept busy and distracted before my OTD!  

The house is freezing!!!!  We have the heating on high and the woodburner lit in an attempt to defrost the building!  

How are you all?

Willow


----------



## still a mum

hi willow, glad to hear you are home safe now and hope u manage to get the house nice and warm b4 your guests arrive x 

hope ur syptoms are all   signs and u get ur bfp on thursday x 

i dont feel any different at all just utting on more weight due to the steroids and meds. it must be this as i havent really eaten loads due to not feeling well althou the infection is starting to clear x


----------



## wendycat

Just done a slightly early test. BFN. 

Hope you're feeling better still a mum


----------



## bearhug

Hi girlies! I hope you had a lovely Xmas! Bit stressful isn't it with all thus stuff going on un our lives. Hopefully it was a nice distraction and you git lovely pressies from Santa.

Wendycat when is your OTD. I"m sorry you've started spotting, hold out till your OTD hun, early tests don't mean much if hormones are low    

Still a mum glad your infection is clearing up  

Willow it sounds like you're having a great Xmas catching up with all your friends and family, how much holiday have you taken over Xmas. It's great that you've got lots of distractions before OTD.

Thank you for your nice welcome messages. We tested yesterday despite having to.go straight to a family re union and got a BFP. I was crying my eyes out as I was doing the test anticipating another negative and it took me ages to actually take it in. 

Hi everyone else!!! Good luck if you are due to test soon


----------



## bearhug

PS sorry about typos, i'm on my mobile,


----------



## wendycat

Congratulations bearhug, that's great news.

X


----------



## mollycat

good morning girls....

how is everyone....??

WendyCat- same thing happened to me, and i thought it was all over, think it must have been implantation or one of the emmies... stay strong and roll on your OTD    

Still a Mum- congrats on being PUPO! hope your feeling better? roll on OTD    

Bearhug- welcome to the thread and congratulations on you BFP and to a healthy 8.5 months ahead!!   

Willow Moon- not long now till you OTD, its good you have got people around you keeping you occupied, i think that helpped me a lot threw my 2ww, mind it don't get any easier    

Mango- how is everything going? any symptoms yet?   

Persia- oh whats been happening with you? hope all is well, thinking of you   

Linzi- new years eve testing, almost as bad as me on christmas eve   .. hope your doing ok, the 2ww is so darn hard!    

sending all you waiting ladies some   and hope you all get your   

well doing a me post now   its been 3 days since getting my   , ive had real bad lower back pain, enough to bring tears to my eyes, and  not slept much, been having night sweats, knicker watching like crazy, but only had pinkish d/c, but feeling very damp down below that I'm having to wear panty liners   and going   crazy thinking i will have another MC I'm driving my self nuts.....

usual sickness... same as i had before the 2ww due to the HRT, and sore boobs on and off which are now popping outta my bra   ( . ) ( . ), just hoping i make it to the 7 week scan and see a nice little heartbeat, i know so many things can go wrong and every day is a blessing, i just wish i could sit back and enjoy it all, the 2ww is a breeze compaired to this   

anyway girls hope everyone is well, sending you lots of hugs   and PMT   

Molly x


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies bearhug huge congrats on ur bfp!

mollycat hope all is well with u x i know its hard but try not to worry to much x

wendycat its not ur otd for 2 days so hopefully its just 2 early 2 show and u still get a bfp x

hello to everyone else hope u r all well x

afm: i had slight pink discharge earlier so im not very hopeful, i know its only 5 days since et i had  1 day 5 blastocyst transfered . i certainly dont feel pregnant but its a long way till otd so i have stopped taking the antibiotics (chemist said it can interfere with progynova and cause spotting so if i get any to stop antibiotics) so i will see if that makes any difference x 

will keep u all updated x


----------



## patbaz

Hi stillamum, I had et on the same day as you mine were day 3 embies. Just wondering if you have same test date as me? My otd is 4th jan 

Pat


----------



## still a mum

hi pat congrats on being pupo x i was wondering how u got on, i commented on your other thread about womb lining x my otd is 5th january which is also dp birthday x how are you feeling hun? any signs yet?


----------



## patbaz

Hi still a mum wasn't sure if it was the same person or not . I am really tired lots and have very sore boobies. A couple of twinges in my ovary area like af cramps but nothing extreme!  This is first time I have had any sort of et so don't know if this is standard for me or not. What about you any symptoms yet??
Pat
xx


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Ladies,

How are you all?  I'm taking a minute out of the chaos to check in and see how you're all doing.

Still a Mum - hope you are feeling better.  Everyone seems to be poorly this Christmas.  Cosy up warm and do as little as possible!  

Wendycat - which test did you use?  Was it a first response one?  It may not have been sensitive enough to pick up the low levels of hormones at this early stage?  I really hope that you have had a different result tomorrow with your official test.   

Bearhug - congratulations on your BPF!  What wonderful news!  Did you tell your family when you got there, or are you going to wait a while?  I took the last week before Christmas off work, so we are having a lovely looooong break!  It's been fun and a great distraction.  I didn't want to be at home this year as my Dad died in March and I couldn't bear the thought of Christmas here without him.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!   

Mollycat - congratulations on your big boobies! LOL!  A lovely side effect!  Hope the sickness isn't too bad.  I feel a bit woozie and lightheaded, but I'm sure it's the meds too.  So is it three weeks that you have to wait before they do the scan?  That must feel like forever away?  Hope it passes quickly and that your knicker checking habit doesn't get out of hand!  I had to buy some string pantie liners (about as much use as a chocolate teapot!) because of those pesky messy pessaries.  Think it's time to cave in and just buy some big knickers!

Patbaz - hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.  Sounds like you have some good signs already.

J9 and Torby - thinking of you two too.  Sending big squeezes your way.   

AFM - I have been having cramps and I am expecting AF to arrive any minute.    I'm not too hopeful and am feeling pretty down about things.  I have two days until OTD.  I'm off to bake some mince pies to try to cheer myself up.  I think baking therapy is the way to go here!

Willow


----------



## bearhug

Hi girlies! Thank you for your lovely messages  I've been testing every day since as I can't quite believe it  

Willow I'm sorry to hear about your dad, I know how you feel as mine passed away a little while ago too and we haven't spent Xmas in that house since. It would feel wrong without my dad there. Glad you're enjoying your holidays and keeping busy.     AF stays away hun  

Still a mum I hope antibiotics did their job and that you're feeling better.    
 AF stays away too  

Hi Wendycat how are you getting on?  

Molly I'm not sleeping either,getting night sweats too. Unfortunately my boobs haven't grown any bigger, got constipation instead (lovely!), been drinking lots of water. Feeling slightly nauseous, like I do when DH drives the car too fast round the roundabouts when we're lost 

Hi Patbaz and everyone else!! Good luck.in the next few days


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies x 

pat i have had firmer larger and more sensitive boobs and slight cramping in abdomon and night sweets but all of these could just be a side effect of the meds im on so dont really know either way! 

wendycat gd luck for 2mora hun x

willow  not long to go now hun , im   its gd news for u and wendycat x x x


bear hug glad u r well hun x


----------



## Persian

Hello everyone, on hubby's lap top and keep loosing posts again aaarrrghhh!

Stiil a mum - Sounding very positive!

Bearhug - Huge congrats. Have you told anyone yet?

Willow - Good luck with keeping yourself busy. Baking sounds like a deliciously good way!

Patbaz - welcome and good luck for tx

Mollycat - Hope you're feeling more positive. Will be sending you lots of PMA

Wendycat - How are you? Test day must be soon. I really hope you have a BFP. 

AFM - Had a wonderful Christmas with family and gorgeous nephew. Have now had 20 buserelin injections and 2 patches. Missing baths as showers are not as relaxing. I think I'd prefer injections because of that! Have next scan on 5th Jan and fortunately time seems to be flying. I think that's the same day as still a mum's test day so we can count down together!

Love and best wishes to all,

Persian xx


----------



## still a mum

hi persian yes thats correct my test day is the 5th jan x 

hope ur scan goes well on that day hun x

how u feeling on the busereline? 

glad to hear you had a gd xmas .

this last week has well dragged for me as i have been ill to and im certian the next 8 days are going to go even slower lol! the 2ww is definately the longest 2wks of ur life lol!

i know how u feel about the showers hun , i have to have showers until tomorrow but i cheated and had a bath this evening but only a warm bath but it was lovely! just needed to relax for 20 mins lol! feel really refreshed now x


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u r all well today : i think im out now as ive started spotting again and have af pains and its still 1 week away from my OTD, its not antibiotics as i stopped taking them and i think its to late for implantation bleed. feel really gutted x


----------



## patbaz

Still a mum it's not over til it's over huni, please don't give up yet as many women on ff have had spotting and still gone on to get their bfp on otd. Please get your pma back huni    

Persian & Bearhug thanks for welcome girls

Pat 
xxx


----------



## still a mum

thx pat im trying! i just know it hasnt worked as in both my previous 2ww's i knew i was pregnant and i said 2 dp i just dont feel it this time and now with the spotting   . we cant change the future thou so as hard as it is if its not meant to be then its not, there is nothing we can do about it x 

hope u get a bfp hun x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi everyone

Congratulations to the BFP'ers on the board   .

Torby   .

Wendy - Hope you are OK.   

Good to see that everyone made it to ET.  I'm pretty certain there are going to be some more BFP's on here.  Stay positive ladies.

Lots of luck to those testing soon.          

Been lurking   .  I took the BFN really really badly, much worse than the IVF and didn't post as I didn't want to be negative around christmas.  Need to pull my socks up and decide where we go from here.  I still think I need my fibroid removing before our last go at tx.

Wishing you all the very very best and hoping 2011 brings you your dreams come true.  Thanks for all your support.   

J9
x


----------



## patbaz

Hi everyone, dh is taking me away for a few days so I want to take this opportunity to say Happy New Year to everyone and I hole that 2011 brings happiness for all of us
Pat
xxx


----------



## mollycat

Good Morning Girls...

How is everyone today??

Wendy Cat- really worried about you hun, hope things are going well! thinking of you   

Patbaz- hope you have a wonderful time away for new year!   

J9- glad to see you back on the board, i always did a disapearing act when my TX went belly up,  you need time out to greive and pick yourself up again. Im   all your dreams will come true in 2011, and all the hard times will be put behind you forever.. your in my thoughts   

Torby- wishing you a wonderful 2010, where all your dreams come true, in my thoughts   

Still a Mum & Willow Moon-   for you both, sending you some lucky fairy sprinkles and a big hug    

Bearhug- Hope the sickness isnt to bad for you, its still kinda sureal aint it? my symptoms have calmed down a lot since yesterday, which in turn makes me still worry... boy oh boy wish i could relax! sending you a big   

Persia- wow not long till your scan now, the weekend will wizz by and before you know it, it will be the 5th!!   enjoy the new years weekend xxx

cant quite believe its almost new year, im still in disbelief and knicker watching, im driving myself round the twist   , good thing is the back pain and bad craps have almost stopped, just got the imsomnia and night sweats still....
   my wee beans stick still and saying a wee prayer every night!


hope ive not missed anyone, sending loads of PMA and   

Debby xxxx


----------



## bearhug

Hello girlies!! Just a quick message from me as I'm going away for a few days with friends for New Year..to all the ladies due to test in the next few days I wish you lots and lots of luck. Big hug to those that need one
   .

I hope 2011 is good to us all. Happy New Year!! xxx


----------



## Willow Moon

Hi Ladies,

Having a nightmare day so have come to talk to you girls for a firm telling off and a good talking too... first the personals.

Bearhug - Totally understand about not wanting to be in the house at Christmas since your dad died. I have found this one particularly tough, even though I've been away from home. I hope you're symptoms haven't been too bad and that you're keeping up with your daily water in-take!  Have a fabulous time away!

Still a Mum - I have heard of lots of positive results following spotting, try not to give up hope. I have cramping and night sweats too, really hoping that they are positive signs for us.  How are you feeling now? All better? I am craving baths too by the way.

Persian - not long until scan day! Hope the time flies by.

J9 - great to hear from you. You have been very much on my mind over Christmas. Hoping you get all you dream of in 2011.

Patbaz - have a fabulous time!

Torby - thinking of you.

Mollycat - glad the side effects have eased up a bit. Really hope that you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. P.S. Glad the bad *craps* have stopped (didn't know about that symptom!!) 

AFM - Today was my OTD. I did the test and got the faintest of faint (squint in a very bright light) pink line. I know that normally you would be telling me that that is still a positive test, but I'm not so sure. Confession time. I was unable to resist the First Response Early Tests and have been doing them for the last four days. All of them have shown very very faint positives, which raised my hopes, but the lines didn't get any darker at all. If anything they are getting lighter. I am really worried that it could be a chemical pregnancy. In my last FET I got a BPF on testing day (and didn't test earlier), but sadly miscarried at 8 weeks. I am very scared and not optimistic. I have been scouring the web for some similar stories with positive outcomes and have found some, but not many examples. Have any of you girls heard of any happy endings? Pluuueeeeease?

Willow


----------



## still a mum

oh willow hun firstly congrats on the faint bfp and im   that its a sticky 1 x secondly i am feeling ok about it all today im pretty sure its all over as bleeding is heavier today, but hospital said i have 2 stay on meds until otd just incase so will do that and have bloods and then put all this behind me x

bearhug and pat enjoy your trips away x

happy new year everyone hope u all have a fab time and that 2011 is the year for everyone x

j9   hun x we r all here for u babe x


----------



## wendycat

Hi ladies, thanks for all your kind thoughts. BFN for me. Down but not out.


Xxx


----------



## mollycat

Wendycat- im so sorry hun, i know how hard this all is... look after yourself and dh...   1011 will be your year xxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

willow moon- my test were also very light, did a test this morning, still comes up light till you leave it over the 10min mark so stay


----------



## mollycat

just want to wish everyone a happy and healthy 1011..  all our dreams come true.....


----------



## bearhug

Wendy, J9 and still a mum, big, big hugs, I'm sorry to see your sad news     

Willow I would carry on medication and test in a couple of days     it's positive hun

Hi Molly!!  

Enjoy your break away Patbaz

Betta go before DH tells me off! i'm on my mobile and he feels left out!

Happy New Year again!!


----------



## Willow Moon

Still a Mum - hoping that the bleeding doesn't mean what you think.  Got everything crossed for you.

Wendycat - glad to hear that you are not out!  Wishing you all you dream of in 2011.

Mollycat - thanks for your reassurances, bloomin' HPT's are driving me crazy!

Bearhug - thanks for the advice.

AFM - got my blood test results which showed a level of 14.  My consultant said this is on the low side (understatement of the century) and told me to have another blood test  tomorrow to see if it increases.  Pretty sure it's all over.  I've been getting faint positives for 5 days now, so if hcg was detectable 5 days ago, it should have doubled at least twice by now, which would surely mean that it would be higher than 14?  Feeling very sad and low.

Willow


----------



## still a mum

willow im so sorry to hear your news x im  that ur hormones double and its late implantation x

happy new year everyone x hope all our dreams come true in 2011 x


----------



## Raine290871

Happy new year all..... really hope 2011 brings u good luck and all u wish for.... xxxx


----------



## Willow Moon

Just to let you know that my second blood test came back at 4, so it's all over for me.

Thank you all for your support.

Wishing you all everything you dream of in 2011.

Willow


----------



## mollycat

willow moon- thinking of you petal, i hope all your dreams and hopes come true in 2011! stay strong and sending you lots of   


Debby x


----------



## Persian

Willow, sorry to hear your sad news. I hope 2011 will be the year for you.

Hugs, Persian xxx


----------



## bearhug

Willow I'm sorry hun, it's so unfair after everything you've had to go through, I hope 2011 is your year


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

how is everyone? cant believe its time for work again tomorrow, time flys

Willow Moon & WendyCat- thinking of you both, i know this is a hard time but your in my thoughts and prayers!  

J9 & Torby- if your still looking in, hope your both ok...  all your dreams are answered in 2011   

Bearhug- How was you break away? get up to anything exciting? hope all is well with you!   

Persian- bet Wednesday cant come soon enough for you, hope all goes well for your scan babes x   

Still a Mum-hows things going with you? sending you lots of    and hope the 2ww aint to bad for you!   

Patbaz- sending you lots of   and   looking forward to hearing your good news!   

hope ive not forgotten anyone in my post, thinking of you all xxx

Debby xxxx


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies,

molly cat thanks for asking hun, my OTD is 5th jan but i have been bleeding heavy for the last 5 days and losing big clots, sorry if tmi!
so i know there is no way there is anything left as i only had 1 emvryo transfered x how are you doing hun?

hello to everyone hope 2011 has lots of happiness in store for us all x


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies.

Sorry not been around lately. Didnt want to bring the thread down over christmas and new year.
Sadly nothing was found on our 6 weeks scan,had repeat scan nye and still nothing so have had 2 bloods done,waiting for results tomorrow to rule out ectopic. Its been 2 weeks of hell for us. We will not give up though, weve decided to have a break for 6 months to build ourselves and our finances back up ready to join the rollercoaster agian!!!

I am so sorry to hear of things not going well for some of yoU. You are in my thoughts and I pray that your dreams come true very soon.

Tale care all
Love
mango xxx


----------



## still a mum

oh mango hun sending u big   x thinking of u x


----------



## mollycat

Mango-   im really sorry your having an awful time, its so unfair.. my thoughts and prayers are with you x

still a mum-   its just implantation, stay strong.. and   thanks for asking about me, im doing good thanks, take care and let me know how you get along babes xx

got my scan date today for the 17th of jan, mega excited and nervous, i dont really want to do a me post as i know how hard most of you girls are getting it, i just wanna say be strong and im thinking of you all


----------



## bearhug

Mango I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care hun       

Still a mum good luck today hun   

Persia good luck with your scan 

Hi Molly, mine is 11th, can't stop worrying 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## mollycat

still a mum- thinking of you today x


----------



## Persian

Still-a-mum - hope you are ok.

Persian x


----------



## still a mum

ahh thx ladies, im so bad, didnt even go in for my blood test   its my dp bday and have been running around all day and realised i was 2 late so will have 2 go 2mora now, im pretty sure it just didnt take thou as the bleeding is slowing now, after heavy bleeding and clots for 5 days. when i miscarried b4 i bleed 4 2 wks, the 1st time i knew i was pg for a few wks b4 i miscarried and the 2nd time, i was bleeding for 5 days b4 otd and i thought i had just come on but bloods proved i was having a miscarriage so wasnt sure what it was this time but now i think just normal period, sorry if tmi lol!

hope u r all well x

persian gd luck for et on the 11th x


----------



## mollycat

aww still a mum what a rotten time your having, my thoughts and prayers are with you hunni, god bless and wishing your 2011 brings all your dreams and wishes xxx


----------



## veng

hello everyone 

still a mum ((hugs))

is there anyone at the same stage as me? im on day 6 of taking tablets ..do for a scan 12th then hoping ET 17th


----------



## bearhug

Still a mum, big hugs hun


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to thank you all for your kind words.  I'm still feeling very disappointed and down, but I know that I now need to pull myself together and deal with it and get on with life.

Mango - nice to see you back on the board.  I'm so sorry to hear about all the heartache that you have had to go through.  Enjoy your 6 months off and here's hoping that your dreams come true later this year.

Still a Mum - so sorry to hear your news. Here's hoping for happier times ahead.

Good luck all you ladies still going through tx.  Got everything crossed for you.

Thanks again for your support.

Willow x


----------



## still a mum

thx ladies x hope u r all well x


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to update you. Well sadly it was ectopic for me.Had more blood weds am due to levels rising, Had a real sharp pain and bleeding weds afternoon so went back to Jr, they kept me in weds night and took me to theatre yesterday morning. Rupturing tube and internal bleeding so removed tube and pregnancy. Was allowed home this morning, feeling battered and bruised but coping ok considering.
Thank you for your support Ladies,
Sending you all lots of hugs and love.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## mollycat

awww Mango


----------



## Persian

Hello all, Friday at last!

Mango  & still -a-mum -  

Veng - welcome

AFM - 5 embies have survived the thaw! Have been told that although they hope to go to Blastocyst and ET on 11.1.11 that I should be available at the weekend for transfer just in case. I will say a   for the 3 embies that didn't survive and also for the ones that did. Have decided to have Pizza this weekend after being wholewheat, mostly organic and brown rice for months. I need a treat! . I'm feeling quite calm about it all at the moment. Have not got my hopes up but am not neagtive either. Other than a checky pizza planned for tomorrow - I have done all I can.

Persian x


----------



## bearhug

Mango what a horrid time you've been having, I'm sorry hun    .

I've been bleeding so worried it's the end for us
  

What a rollercoaster journey we're on girlies


----------



## mollycat

bearhug- hope the beeding has stopped and your ok hunni   

ive done my back in, i cant move and being proped up in bed by pillows


----------



## bearhug

Thanks Molly. It bled in the restaurant and have only had a tiny bit since which looks more brownish so maybe it's from the same bleed. Have cancelled my weekend plans and i'm resting in bed hoping it's going to be ok. Did a pregnancy test last night and it was positive so I'm  . My scan is tuesday.

Hope your back gets better, they told me progesterone stretches your ligaments so spine and pelvic problems are common 

Enjoy your pizza Persian, think I might go for a curry take away tonight, very naughty


----------



## mango2512

Bearhug,    the bleeding was "just one of those things". Ive read that a little bleeding is very common in early pregnancy. I    that all goes well with your scan, Keep rested and keep us posted
xxx


----------



## mollycat

glad its stopped now Bearhug, i had brown crionone gel yesterday, but from what ive been reading it happens! my back is so bad, i really cant move and when i stand up i almost pass out, dont know wether to phone the gp or not   

Mango- willow moon, still a mum- how you all feeling?

persian- not long till et now, enjoy your pizza tonight x


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies.

I hope your all doing ok.
Sending Love and Hugs to all.
Im still very sore but thankful that everything went as smooth as it could. Have decided not to even think about the emotional side of things until im well physically.
xxx


----------



## Persian

Mango - I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. To be honest I don'y know how I'm going to feel minute to minute. But I do know that in time you'll be in a much better place and hopefully feel positive and strong enough to try again. Will be thinking of you.

Bearhug - I so happy that you're ok. Must have be such a relieve to see the positive pregnancy test. From what I've read on this site bleeding in early pregnancy seems quite common however I know it would still shake me. I really hope you don't get any more of that horrible bleeding and able to relax and enjoy being preggers at last. You deserve it after your slog to get here.
Mollycat - How's the back. Have you contacted your gp?
Willow and Stillamum -  
AFM - very emotional today and just so happy and relieved to still be in with a shot really after only making it to egg collection last time. Feel so grateful that 5 of the 8 embryos survived the thaw. Hopefully one of the 3 good ones will make it to blast. As I have sever endo I'm glad they didn't get put back on day 3 as I think my uterous isn't that friendly as I haven't even ever had a late period in the 3 yrs of trying. I   I get to blast and it takes after both my DH and I in being tenacious. So just really grateful at the moment to have them survive the thaw and hopeful that I make it to transfer this time. Just getting this far makes me hopeful for next time. Oh pizza was fantastico and then DH and I went for a lovely walk in the rare sunshine. Cold has bloody come back though  


Will be thinking of you all, Persian x


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls... how is everyone?

Persian-   your little ones make it to blast, not long to wait now, i hope your resting and taking it easy.. let your dp do all the housework   

Mango- how you feeling hun? i really dont know what to say to make things better, its so sad   ,  i lost a baby girl at 17 weeks, its one of the hardest things ive been threw in my life and i know things feel so bad for you right now, and just when you think your prayers are answered its snapped away, im sure your an emotional wreak,  just take time to get your self healthy again, and i   real soon your dreams will be answered.. thinking of you   

Bearhug- how are you petal? hope your ok and taking it easy   send me a pm if you need to talk x

willow moon- and still a mum- if your looking in, im still thinking about you both    

phoned the gp yesterday, said there was really nothing he could do, or nothing i could take for my back, so ive been propped up in bed with a hot water bottle, its eased a good bit, so hopefully i will be back on my feet within a day or so...


thinking of you all,   Debby xx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your words of comfort and thoughts. We are jsut taking one day at a time. Going to physically heal first. We have a good outlook on things, We produced a good embie that went onto a pregnancy,although it grew in the wrong place, it gives us hope for future Tx. We know we can do it, it will jsut take time.
Thinking of you all and hoping that you are all well
Take care
Love
mango xxx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls just a quick one, hope your all well?

Bearhug-   your scan went well today! thinking of you!  

Persian-   all goes well with ET today and being PUTO!   

love and hugs Debby xxx


----------



## bearhug

Hi girlies!! Quick hello from me before I start work, panic is over, scan went well today and we saw little heartbeat  . Thank you for all your support and lovely messages. Be back soon xxx


----------



## mango2512

Bearhug, so so pleased for you, heres to a happy healthy pregnanacy. xxxx


----------



## bearhug

Thanks mango. Forgot to say, I'm at Oxford too x


----------



## mollycat

aww bearhug, im so delighted for you   yeah way to go girl, and hope the rest of your pregnancy is worry free xxx

hiya Mango, how you doing hun??


----------



## Persian

Hi all, just a quick one, will catch up properly soon. Just to say I am now PUPO will a good quality blast getting cosy in my womb.

Hope you are all well and catch up soon.

Persian x


----------



## mollycat

perisan- congratulations on being


----------



## mango2512

Well done Persian on being PUPO, enjoy it and make sure you get pampered. xxx


----------



## still a mum

congrats persian on being pupo!

bearhug thats fab news hun x glad all is ok and ur mind has been put at ease x

hello 2 eberyone hope u r all well x


----------



## Willow Moon

Hello Ladies,

Persian - congratulations on being PUPO! 

Bearhug - really glad that your scan went well - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and an easy push!

Mango - how are you?  I have been thinking about you. 

Still a Mum - thinking of you too.

Mollycat - hope your back feels better soon.  Are you allowed to put a wheatbag to it?  I found that that helped.

AFM - trying to decide whether to go for another IVF (ICSI).  We had decided that this would be our last attempt, but neither of us is ready to give up.  I'm just looking into success rates for 40+ and they're not good, so going to have some blood tests to see how the land lies and then make the call with our consultant.

Thank you all for thinking of me.

Willow


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

willowmoon- all the best of luck in the world with your journey, i hope everything works out for you next time. 
just been using a warm hot water bottle, it seems to be getting better now, least i don't have my dp carrying me to the loo lol.   

Persian- hows the start of your   , hope your managing to stay calm!   

Mango- when is your review with the hospital? hope you get some answers on why it happened!   

Still a mum- hiya how you doing hun?   

Bearhug- How you feeling? any effects from the flu jab yet?   

news on me, im still worried sick, having a lot more pain ( ovary and uterus)  and brown cm, cant wait till Monday till first scan, least i will be able to relax a little more then. 7 weeks tomorrow, and every day is a blessing.

love and hugs Debby xx


----------



## Persian

Hi Ladies!

Molly - Stay calm? Are you joking?! I thought I would be great at this but every day seems to bring a new panic. This time I forgot my morning routine and needed to go loo after taking my pessarie. Managed to hold on for 2hrs but have no idea whether this is enough? Do you know?

Willowmoon - I can't imaging how you're feeling. It's a hard one. I have found infertily to be all consuming so having discussed with DH we have said we'll give it a year/3 attempts. But I wonder whether we'll stick to this. Family is everything. Both my mum and dad come from very large families, both having 7 siblings. My numerous cousins also are popping out babies all over the place and 2 aunts who are over 40 have countinues to have babies. So I find it compelling. I always wanted a large faimily but wanted to wait for the perfect man to have it with. I'm blessed to have him and am the luckiest woman alive to have him. I just don't want us to spend the rest of our lives chasing something we may never had and not living our lives together to the full.

Still a mum - good to hear from you. Do you know when your next consultation will be or is it too soon to be thinking of that?

Mango - DH is doing his best , but I feel terribly guilty as he is knackered.

AFM - well if anyone knows how long it take for the progesterone pessaries to be absorbed I'll be eternally grateful! There's always something!

Persian x


----------



## bearhug

Hi girlies! Just a quickie from me as i'm shattered after work. Big hug to you all  

Persian I think they absorb in 20 mins, i try and wait an hour

Molly I read 1 in 3 bleed (!!)

Big hug willow, still a mum, mango  

Night night girlies x


----------



## mango2512

Hi LAdies.

Sorry not been on much, dont seem to be able to concentratew on anything for more than a few minutes, oh the joys of boredom. I am doing well, now on a lower dose pain killer so feel more human. Dp took me out for a couple of hours weds evening, was only sat with the girls I play darts with but it was out the house and done me the world of good.

I hope you are all well and not stressing or anything. Wish you ladies with scan looming all the luck in the world.
Take care all
Love
mango xxx


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...

what a morning ive had, woke this morning at 6am with a full on heavy red bleed, after the almost sheer panic i calmed down! Had to be on scan day, so after a nervous wait and what seemed like the longest scan ever, one wee baba was seen!

Cant believe it, just hoping the bleeding goes away now!!

Persian- hope your holding up there


----------



## Persian

Mollycat - sounds like the worst morning ever. Am very happy that it worked out well in the end. I can't imagine what you went through before finding out all was ok. It just never stops does it?! Lots of   that your pregnancy goes brilliantly from now on.  

Hi to everyone else.

Persian


----------



## mango2512

Mollycat, so sorry you had a scare this morning but thankfully the scan showed all good so congratulations,heres to a happy healthy pregnanacy for you
xxx


----------



## mollycat

Mango- many thanks to you, wishing you were still on this journey too, but i do hope and   you will again  this year..
 and stay strong xx


----------



## mollycat

persian- it never stops.... i keep saying to dp.. ok now we have to get to 12weeks, hes so cool and calm and im the stress head!
how long you got to wait now?


----------



## Persian

Mollycat - I know what you mean, My DH is learning that it's neverending - he's the calm one too. In fact not a day goes by without me having a   . OTD is Saturday but I'm likely to test on Friday. I have a first reponse kit lying around so may as well put it to good use. Apparently it can pick up the prg hormone up to 6 days prior to your next period  .

AFM - well yesterday one of my darling cats licked my belly button (I washed it). I joked to my husband that it was a sign. Anyway he looked it up under pregnancy and cat behaviour and found it was quite common for cats to behave affectionate and lick bellies during early pregnancy! My cat also laid across my belly and he's never done either of these things before. He's not even a licky cat - not like my other cat who often licks us. So as far as I'm concerned I'm unofficially pregnant and    

Persian


----------



## mango2512

Persian, I had the same with my dog, and he kept licking my belly and trying to pin me to the bed so I reallly hope its a good sign. He keeps trying now but I cant let him near it so he can sense the difference unyil im healed and stitches gone, think hes confused bless him, best of luck for your test xxx


----------



## mollycat

good luck for today Persian.. thinking of you x


----------



## Persian

Thanks for thinking of me Mollycat & Mango. I got a BFN. Gutted of cause but just have to hope time flies and will have the next FET as have 5 embies left. Just not sure why those embies will be any better?

Persian x


----------



## mollycat

Persian- im so sorry for you petal, but dont loose hope, we had 10 emmies, and this was our last wee ones... 9 duds in the pack...
stay strong and hope your next FET comes real soon... love and hugs to you


----------



## mango2512

Persian, so sorry for your BFN, Great that you can look forward already. As for your frosties, well done on having 5 left, there must be a goodun in there so stay positive.
Love
Mango xxxx


----------

